# BMW will recall diesel models to fix emissions glitch



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

> About 2,740 2011 and 2012 model year X5 xDrive 50i and X6 xDrive 50i vehicles, and 21,600 3-series diesel models, will be recalled, the automaker said. The recalls are scheduled for May 9, with a customer letter to follow, BMW North America spokesman Dirk Arnold said.
> 
> BMW said certain emissions components, including the SCR catalyst, the DEF mixer and the EGR valve, may improperly overstate vehicle mileage, causing emissions standards to be exceeded and the illumination of the "Service Engine Soon" light.


Follow link to Automotive News at site: http://topics.dallasnews.com/article/00eF7ro9rc09g?q=California


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

Hmm... interesting. Thank you for posting.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

interesting indeed... so what is the fix?


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

This article has a little more info:

http://www.autonews.com/apps/pbcs.d...-recall-diesel-models-to-fix-emissions-glitch

"BMW said the repair will require the inspection and replacement of one or more of the emissions components and the reprogramming of the vehicle's engine control unit."

I had my SCR catalyst replaced a year ago due to repeated SES light incidents. It's possible they've known about this for some time. We'll see if they end up doing anything more to my car next time I take it in.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I wonder if this is the thing that for months now some SA's have told us is coming up. I know I was told in January a recall was coming up and when I mentioned that on here someone else said they were told the same thing a good bit before I was told.

My car is due for service and has had an SES light on for a few days now. Perhaps I will just stall for awhile longer to see if I can get multiple things addressed at the same time.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

I've got an oil change coming up around June. I hope BMW will have its ducks in a row by then and be able to handle the recall at the same time.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

My D has never had any SES and it has just had the last free service last week at 78,000 KM and the BMW warranty expires at 80,000 KM.
I better call my dealer about this recall and make sure my D is covered.

I have not purchased any extended warranty so will soon be out of warranty!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

A recall though is outside a warranty. So should not matter if you are in or out of warranty. At least that has been my experience with other makes.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh Crap an ECU reflash better get my connections not to reflash it if possible otherwise will have to go to RENNtech and have it reflashed over again!!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Axel61 said:


> Oh Crap an ECU reflash better get my connections not to reflash it if possible otherwise will have to go to RENNtech and have it reflashed over again!!


Wouldn't you want the fix done though and just get the ECU reflashed by Renntech? Sure it means a few days(?) of downtime but in the end would you not want the fix done since hopefully it would avoid some long term problem with the car?


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> A recall though is outside a warranty. So should not matter if you are in or out of warranty. At least that has been my experience with other makes.


You're absolutely correct.
The only scenario is if BMW Canada is slow in implimenting the recall and in the mean time my D is out of warranty and gets an SES, the dealer can charge me for the fix and claim that the SES is due to some other cause?

I plan to keep my D for as long as there is no suitable/equivalent replacement with comparable performance.

I'm running out of time to get extended warranty.
I was quoted CAD$3,300 for 160KM/6Yr.
Since my D has been trouble free so far I may roll the dice and forget the extended warranty.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

DC-IT said:


> You're absolutely correct.
> The only scenario is if BMW Canada is slow in implimenting the recall and in the mean time my D is out of warranty and gets an SES, the dealer can charge me for the fix and claim that the SES is due to some other cause?


Very valid point there and not sure how one best addresses it. One would hope that the dealer would recognize that a recall is in the works that is for those systems that caused the hypothetical SES light. My take on it though since you said your car has been very reliable is do not worry about it. If anything you could always printout the information about the upcoming recall and then ask the dealership specifically about it.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

My dealer called me last week telling me that the d had an open recall. Going in on the 14th. I have no idea whats its for. Hopefully I can get a new F30 loaner out of it


----------



## BrianNC81 (Dec 16, 2011)

AutoUnion said:


> My dealer called me last week telling me that the d had an open recall. Going in on the 14th. I have no idea whats its for. Hopefully I can get a new F30 loaner out of it


_The Problem: BMW has announced that certain emissions components on 2009-2011 3 Series, X5, and X6 diesel models including the SCR catalyst, DEF mixer, and the EGR valve may overstate vehicle mileage. This may cause emissions standards to be exceeded and illuminate the check engine light. This in turn could cause affected models to fail U.S. emissions tests._

I wonder if this is also causing the gunk build up in the EGR/Cylinder head.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

BrianNC81 said:


> _The Problem: BMW has announced that certain emissions components on 2009-2011 3 Series, X5, and X6 diesel models including the SCR catalyst, DEF mixer, and the EGR valve may overstate vehicle mileage. This may cause emissions standards to be exceeded and illuminate the check engine light. This in turn could cause affected models to fail U.S. emissions tests._
> 
> I wonder if this is also causing the gunk build up in the EGR/Cylinder head.


Of course not, that is caused by not driving your car hard enough .... :dunno:


----------



## BrianNC81 (Dec 16, 2011)

Snipe656 said:


> Of course not, that is caused by not driving your car hard enough .... :dunno:


haha, I guess the former owner of my car drove like a grandma. I try to run it hard on a regular basis. This past Friday I did 6 runs down the local 1/4 mile drag strip to clean the carbon out of it. Maybe the dealerships should have a track we can run them on as part of the maintenance plan.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

BrianNC81 said:


> haha, I guess the former owner of my car drove like a grandma. I try to run it hard on a regular basis. This past Friday I did 6 runs down the local 1/4 mile drag strip to clean the carbon out of it. Maybe the dealerships should have a track we can run them on as part of the maintenance plan.


I was of course making fun of a dealers response that was posted in another thread about this. But if we must be more mean to the cars so that this does not happen then I hope BMW will pay for the extra oil that gets burned off and increased tire wear .... I can see it now, someone comes in and complains about oil consumption then is told they are too hard on their car after being told months prior their intake was gummed up because they were too soft on their car. Dang things might need a special driver training course so we know how to drive them and NOT have any issues


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

BrianNC81 said:


> haha, I guess the former owner of my car drove like a grandma. I try to run it hard on a regular basis. This past Friday I did 6 runs down the local 1/4 mile drag strip to clean the carbon out of it. Maybe the dealerships should have a track we can run them on as part of the maintenance plan.


Times and traps?


----------



## BrianNC81 (Dec 16, 2011)

cssnms said:


> Times and traps?


Best run was 14.430 at 98.79 mph

Fastest trap time was 99.08 mph and ran 14.633

All runs were in sport mode with traction control off


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

BrianNC81 said:


> Best run was 14.430 at 98.79 mph
> 
> Fastest trap time was 99.08 mph and ran 14.633
> 
> All runs were in sport mode with traction control off


I assume you're stock?

Did you try brake boosting and starting in M2?

Last time I was at the track a couple of months ago for the life of me I could NOT get traction, I kept spining the tires when I brake boosted in M2. I had a hard time even getting 14 sec time, traps in the 102 range. My best run came when I just mashed it in DS no brake boost 13.7 at 105mph. If I had slicks I am willing to bet I would have been down to 13 flat or even high 12's.


----------



## BrianNC81 (Dec 16, 2011)

cssnms said:


> I assume you're stock?
> 
> Did you try brake boosting and starting in M2?
> 
> Last time I was at the track a couple of months ago for the life of me I could NOT spining the tires when I brake boosted in M2. I had a hard time even getting 14 sec time, traps in the 102 range. My best run came when I just mashed it in DS no brake boost 13.7 at 105mph. If I had slicks I am willing to bet I would have been down to 13 flat or even high 12's.


100% stock, I did not try starting in M2 but will give it a shot next time. Outside air temps were in the 80s during the runs


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

@Snipe656 I realized my booboo, I will wait for the ECU flash of BMW and then go to RENNtech and have Reflash, there you go, i said it CORRECTO!!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Axel61 said:


> @Snipe656 I realized my booboo, I will wait for the ECU flash of BMW and then go to RENNtech and have Reflash, there you go, i said it CORRECTO!!


Since you are going through all that trouble, you might as well have them figure out how to bypass the DEF


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Will talk to LENNY on that, good one amigo!!


----------



## 831Doug (Dec 20, 2011)

I had to drop my 335d off for service yesterday and the service manager wrote up my service ticket. I asked him about the recall and he said that he had seen a bulletin, but didn't have any details yet.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Curious to know what all is covered under this recall.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Just called my dealer they told they hv not anything about it,but suggested I pass by to read my key to see if anything is up,will keep u all posted

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Bimmer App


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

bimmerdiesel said:


> Curious to know what all is covered under this recall.


From the link in the op:



> BMW said certain emissions components, including the SCR catalyst, the DEF mixer and the EGR valve, may improperly overstate vehicle mileage, causing emissions standards to be exceeded and the illumination of the "Service Engine Soon" light.
> 
> BMW said the repair will require the inspection and replacement of one or more of the emissions components and the reprogramming of the vehicle's engine control unit.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

831Doug said:


> I had to drop my 335d off for service yesterday and the service manager wrote up my service ticket. I asked him about the recall and he said that he had seen a bulletin, but didn't have any details yet.


Unbelievable,,, because the campaign was to start yesterday.

_"The recalls are scheduled for May 9, with a customer letter to follow, BMW North America spokesman Dirk Arnold said"_


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

62Lincoln said:


> From the link in the op:


Yes I got that. But what does it convert to: new Software update or new EGR equipment. How much time will it take.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

I just visited the dealership and the SA took my keys and looked up my data on my car and WE both saw NOTHING on the recall issue. Unless anyone can give NTSB number I cannot say whether its true or not!!!


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

bimmerdiesel said:


> Yes I got that. But what does it convert to: new Software update or new EGR equipment. How much time will it take.


Most of the answers to your questions are in the article which is what Lincoln posted up. No downtime figure was provided as I am sure it will vary by dealer based on the availability of parts.

_"BMW said certain emissions components, including the SCR catalyst, the DEF mixer and the EGR valve, may improperly overstate vehicle mileage, causing emissions standards to be exceeded and the illumination of the "Service Engine Soon" light.

*BMW said the repair will require the inspection and replacement of one or more of the emissions components and the reprogramming of the vehicle's engine control unit."* _


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

This are the links I found on this recall:

http://www.torquenews.com/106/bmw-recalls-24k-vehicles-emission-system-failure
http://www.hybridcars.com/news/bmw-recalls-diesels-emissions-control-issues-45567.html


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

This what I got from BMWA website on Owners link then recalls:

Important information for BMW owners. 11V-521: Electric Auxiliary Water Pump
December, 2011

Recall Campaign No. 11V-521: Electric Auxiliary Water Pump

Dear BMW Owner:

This notice is sent to you in accordance with the requirements of the National Traffic and Motor Vehicle Safety Act.

BMW AG has decided that a defect, which relates to motor vehicle safety, exists in certain Model Year 2008-11 5-Series, 5-Series Gran Turismo, 7-Series, X5 SAV, and X6 SAV vehicles. Our records indicate that you are the owner of a potentially affected vehicle.

We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this may cause you.

DESCRIPTION OF PROBLEM

The issue involves the electric auxiliary water pump on your vehicle. The pump helps cool the engine by conducting heat away from the engine's turbocharger. The pump can overheat or fail. This could lead to a smoldering of the pump. An engine compartment or vehicle fire could occur. Please note that this could happen even in cases in which the ignition is off.

Do not leave this problem unattended. Please take note of and observe the following precautions.

For full details click here. 
12V-019-Automatic Transmission Parking Lock-2012 X5 xDrive35i
January, 2012

Recall Campaign No. 12V-019: Automatic Transmission Parking Lock

Dear BMW Owner:

This notice is sent to you in accordance with the requirements of the National Traffic and Motor Vehicle Safety Act.

BMW AG has decided that a defect, which relates to motor vehicle safety, exists in certain Model Year 2012 X5 xDrive35i Sports Activity Vehicles. Our records indicate that you are the owner of a potentially affected vehicle. We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this may cause you.

DESCRIPTION OF PROBLEM

The issue involves the automatic transmission parking lock on your vehicle. The transmission was not manufactured according to specifications. Therefore, engagement of the transmission's parking lock may not occur. This could happen even if the "P" position has been selected and is displayed. As a result, the vehicle could rollaway after parking.

Do not leave this problem unattended. Depending on traffic and road conditions and the driver's reactions, this could increase the risk for the occupants of the vehicle and for other road users.

For full details click here. 
10E-A03-Program Control Units-2004 X5 SAV
JANUARY 2011

BMW VOLUNTARY EMISSIONS RECALL CAMPAIGN PROGRAM CONTROL UNITS

CAMPAIGN NUMBER: 10E-A03

Dear BMW Owner:

At BMW of North America, we are committed to maintaining a level of automotive and service excellence that exceeds your expectations.

The problem is...

The software release for the Engine Control Unit (ECU) and Transmission Control Unit (TCU) contained errors. This may result in an onboard diagnostic communication failure with a scan tool during an emission test. 

For full details click here. 
10V-518-In-Tank Fuel Pump-2008 X5 SAV
January, 2011

Recall Campaing No. 10V-518: In-tank Fuel Pump

Dear BMW Owner:

This notice is sent to you in accordance with the requirements of the National Traffic and Motor Vehicle Safety Act.

BMW AG has decided that a defect, which relates to motor vehicle safety exists in certain Model Year 2008 X5 Sports Activity Vehicles. Our records indicate that you are the owner of a potentially affected vehicle.

We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this may cause you.

DESCRIPTION OF PROBLEM

The issue involves the in-tank fuel pump. It has been determined that the fuel pump in your vehicle may stop working due to premature wear. In most cases, it would no longer be possible to start the engine. However, in some cases, the fuel pump may stop working while the vehicle is in motion, resulting in stalling. If stalling were to occur, you would not be able to maintain vehicle speed or accelerate. Power steering assist would also be affected, leading to an increase in steering effort. 

For full details click here. 
10V-446-Brake Vacuum Pump-2002-2010 5, 6, 7 Series, Alpina B7
March, 2011

Recall Campaing No. 10V-446: Brake Vacuum Pump

Dear BMW Owner:

This notice is sent to you in accordance with the requirements of the National Traffic and Motor Vehicle Safety Act.

BMW AG has decided that a defect, which relates to motor vehicle safety, exists in certain Model Year 2002-2010 5, 6, and 7 Series and Alpina B7 vehicles. Our records indicate that you are the owner of a potentially affected vehicle.

We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this may cause you.

DESCRIPTION OF PROBLEM

The issue involves the power assist braking function. A small amount of oil could leak from the brake vacuum pump into the brake vacuum hose. Over time, contamination of the brake booster could occur. This could affect the power assist braking function. In an extreme case, loss of the power brake assist could occur. 

The service brake control would still be available to slow and stop the vehicle, although this would require greater brake pedal force. 

Do not leave this problem unattended. Depending on traffic and road conditions and the driver's reactions, this could increase the risk of a crash. 

For full details click here. 
11V-332-Engine Belt Tensioner-2011 X5 xDrive 35d
August 2011

Recall Campaing No. 11V-332: Engine Belt Tensioner

Dear BMW Owner:

This notice is sent to you in accordance with the requirements of the National Traffic and Motor Vehicle Safety Act.

BMW AG has decided that a defect, which relates to motor vehicle safety exists in certain Model Year 2011 X5 xDrive35d (Diesel) Sports Activity Vehicles. Our records indicate that you are the owner of a potentially affected vehicle. 

We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this may cause you.

DESCRIPTION OF PROBLEM

The issue involves an engine belt tensioner on your vehicle. The belt tensioner contains a welded flange plate. Due to a manufacturing error at the supplier, the weld could crack. Over time, this could lead to damage and then a malfunction of the belt tensioner. This would result in a sudden loss of power steering assit while driving. However, if there was a loss of power steering assist, manual steering capability would still be retained. 

Do not leave this problem unattended. Depending on traffic and road conditions and the driver's reactions, this could increase the risk of a crash.

For full details click here. 
11V-341-Electric Power Steering Assist-2011 X3
August 2011

Recall Campaing No. 11V-341: Electric Power Steering Assist

Dear BMW Owner:

This notice is sent to you in accordance with the requirements of the National Traffic and Motor Vehicle Safety Act.

BMW AG has decided that a defect, which relates to motor vehicle safety, exists in certain Model Year 2011 X3 Sports Activity Vehicles. Our records indicate that you are the owner of a potentially affected vehicle. 

We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this may cause you.

DESCRIPTION OF PROBLEM

The issue involves the Electric Power Steering (EPS) assist unit. It has been determined that a control module in the EPS assist unit may not function properly. If this happened, then the EPS assist unit would switch off during driving, resulting in a sudden loss of power steering assist. At the same time, a yellow warning symbol in the vehicle's instrument cluster will illuminate. However, if there was a loss of power steering assist, manual steering capability would still be retained. 

Please note that, after the engine is shut off and then restarted, the EPS assist unit may function properly (the warning symbol will not appear in the instrument cluster). However, the condition could occur again. 

Do not leave this problem unattended. Depending on traffic and road conditions and the driver's reactions, this could increase the risk of a crash.

For full details click here. 
11V-441-Fuel Filter Heater-2009 X5 xDrive 35d
September 2011

Recall Campaing No. 11V-441: Fuel Filter Heater

Dear BMW Owner:

This notice is sent to you in accordance with the requirements of the National Traffic and Motor Vehicle Safety Act.

BMW AG has decided that a defect, which relates to motor vehicle safety, exists in certain Model Year 2009 X5 xDrive35d Sports Activity Vehicles. Our records indicate that you are the owner of a potentially affected vehicle.

We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this may cause you.

DESCRIPTION OF PROBLEM

The issue involves the Fuel Filter Heater (FFH) unit which is used for warming up the diesel fuel at low outside temperatures. A short-circuit could develop within the unit, draining the vehicle's battery. 

In most cases, it would not be possible to start the vehicle due to a dead battery. However, in a rare case, the unit could overheat and eventually lead to a vehicle fire, even if the vehicle is parked unsupervised.

Do not leave this problem unattended. Please take note of and observe the following precautions.

For full details click here. 
11E-A01-Replace Vehicle Emission Control Information Label-2012 x5 X6
October 2011

BMW VOLUNTARY EMISSIONS RECALL CAMPAIGN
REPLACE VEHICLE EMISSION CONTROL INFORMATION LABEL

CAMPAIGN NUMBER: 11AE-A01

Dear BMW Owner:

At BMW, we are committed to maintaining a level of automotive and service excellence that exceeds your expectations.

BMW has determined that certain 2012 model year BMW X5 and X6 Sports Activity Vehicles were produced with the wrong Vehicle Emission Control Information (VECI) label. The VECI label is required to comply with emissions regulations administered by the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency and the California Air Resources Board. To correct this error, BMW is conducting a Voluntary Emissions Recall Campaign. 

The problem is:

A small number of these vehicles was produced with the VECI label from the previous model year.

For full details click here. 
11V-476-Front Driveshaft Bolt-2011 328i, 335i xDrive
October, 2011

Recall Campaing No. 11V-476: Front Driveshaft Bolts

Dear BMW Owner:

This notice is sent to you in accordance with the requirements of the National Traffic and Motor Vehicle Safety Act.

BMW AG has decided that a defect, which relates to motor vehicle safety exists in certain Model Year 2011 328i xDrive and 335i xDrive sedans. Our records indicate that you are the owner of a potentially affected vehicle.

We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this may cause you. 

DESCRIPTION OF PROBLEM

The issue involves the front driveshaft attachment bolts. The attachment bolts may not have been tightened to specification. If the bolts were not tightened to specification, then they could become loose. Over time, they could continue to loosen, leading to a loss of power to the front wheels and ultimately a vehicle breakdown. 

Do not leave this problem unattended. Depending on traffic and road conditions and the driver's reactions, this could increase the risk of a crash.

For full details click here. 
11V-438-Lamps in Rear Quarter Panel-2002-2005 3 Series
December, 2011

Recall Campaing No. 11V-438: Lamps in Rear Quarter Panel

Dear BMW Owner:

This notice is sent to you in accordance with the requirements of the National Traffic and Motor Vehicle Safety Act.

BMW AG has decided that a defect, which relates to motor vehicle safety, exists in certain Model Year 2002-05 3 Series sedans. Our records indicate that you are the owner of a potentially affected vehicle.

We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this may cause you.

IMPORTANT NOTICE

Please note that, at the present time, we do not yet have sufficient parts in which to conduct this recall; however, we will notify you as soon as parts become available which is anticipated to occur in December.

You may continue drive your car; however, in the interim see PRECAUTIONS FOR YOUR SAFETY below. If you believe your vehicle is experiencing this condition, and are concerned with continuing to drive, you may contact BMW Roadside Assistance at 1-800-332-4269 to have your vehicle brought to the nearest Authorized BMW Center. 

DESCRIPTION OF PROBLEM

The issue involves the rear lamps on your vehicle. Specifically, it involves the portion of the lamp in the vehicle's rear quarter panel. Due to material specification and environmental factors, one or more lamp functions (tail, brake, turn-signal) within the rear quarter panel may stop working. 

Please note that the other portion of the rear lamp, in the vehicle's trunk lid, is not affected.

Failure to observe the following precautions, in conjunction with traffic and road conditions, and the driver's reactions, could increase the risk of a crash.

For full details click here. 
12V-161 Electric Auxiliary Water Pump
April 2012

Recall Campaign No. 12V-161: Electric Auxiliary Water Pump

Dear BMW Owner:

This notice is sent to you in accordance with the requirements of the National Traffic and Motor Vehicle Safety Act.

BMW AG has decided that a defect which relates to motor vehicle safety exists in certain Model Year 2011 5 Series and 5 Series Gran Turismo, 2012 6 Series Convertible, 7 Series, X5 SAV, and X6 SAV vehicles. Our records indicate that you are the owner of a potentially affected vehicle.

We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this may cause you.

DESCRIPTION OF PROBLEM

The issue involves the electric auxiliary water pump on your vehicle. The pump helps cool the engine by conducting heat away from the engine?s turbocharger. The pump can overheat or fail. This could lead to a smoldering of the pump. An engine compartment or vehicle fire could occur. Please note that this could happen even in cases in which the ignition is off.

Do not leave this problem unattended. Please take note of and observe the following precautions.

For full details click here. 
12V-126: Battery Cable Insulated Bulkhead Connector
April 2012

Recall Campaign No. 12V-126: Battery Cable Insulated Bulkhead Connector

Dear BMW Owner:

This notice is sent to you in accordance with the requirements of the National Traffic and Motor Vehicle Safety Act.

BMW AG has decided that a defect which relates to motor vehicle safety exists in certain Model Year 2004-10 5 Series and 6 Series vehicles. Our records indicate that you are the owner of a potentially affected vehicle.

We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this may cause you.

DESCRIPTION OF PROBLEM

The issue involves a battery cable bolt connection in the trunk. Specifically, this bolt connection is secured to the trunk floor panel by an insulated bulkhead connector. The insulated bulkhead connector may have been incorrectly attached to the trunk floor panel. Over time, this can lead to a loosening of the bolt connection and cause an overheating condition.
Overheating could lead to smoldering of the floor mat. This could further lead to a fire in the vehicle trunk, and ultimately to the rest of the vehicle, even in a vehicle with the ignition in the off position.

DESCRIPTION OF REPAIR

The insulated bulkhead connector of the battery cable bolt connection will be inspected and secured as necessary. In addition, protective grease will be added to the area and a plastic cover will be replaced.The actual repair will require approximately one hour; however, additional time may be required depending on the BMW center's scheduling and processing. This work will be performed free of charge by your authorized BMW center.

Do not leave this problem unattended. Please take note of and observe the following precautions.

For full details click here.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Axel - you realize what you cut and pasted from the BMWNA website has nothing to do with this recall campaign right? :dunno:


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Spoke Customer Relations of BMWA and was transfered to Corporate area to whom I spoke to Athea and she looked up my vehicle and she said there were NO recalls for the 335d and she had not known of any other DIESELS recalls. So my question is WTF is going on here!! IS BMWA hidding something or what?


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes Chris but I wanted our amigos to see what their official website had Sorry I copy and pasted this my friends


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

Axel, no one has ever accused the BMWNA website of being up to date.


----------



## cliffj (Mar 11, 2007)

Dropped my 2011 d at Tom Williams BMW in Birmingham AL today for the AC compressor squeal. Service Consultant read my key and stated there was a recall for EGR valve on my car. She didn't know if they had the parts in yet or not, but would perform the recall if they did. She called me later and said they were ordering a new AC compressor to fix the squeal. So, I get to keep the 335is Convertible w/DCT over the weekend. Should be fun.

If they perform the recall, I will let you know what parts were replaced.


----------



## dvanhoos (Jul 6, 2011)

I scheduled a routine maintenance service for next week and asked about the recall. They confirmed and have parts on hand.


----------



## clarkgd (Oct 15, 2010)

I have my car in for its 2nd annual oil change and the Service Advisor called me to say that it was done and that we need to set up another appointment for the recall. Supposedly all parts will be received in a few days and so I am set up for 23 May 12 to have the work done. Lets hope on the parts as it almost seems that dealers are getting sent a kit per car under their maintenance program.
I am in Canada but haven't got the official letter yet.


----------



## kestrel (Jul 5, 2009)

Got the letter yesterday. Hope there is no "detune" but understand it is needed to met ca emissions in the states that require that, so I don't have a choice. 

I've had a cracked egr manifold and bad def tank...growing more concerned about the emissions system.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

kestrel said:


> Got the letter yesterday. Hope there is no "detune" but understand it is needed to met ca emissions in the states that require that, so I don't have a choice.
> 
> I've had a cracked egr manifold and bad def tank...growing more concerned about the emissions system.


I say give them an opportunity to sort it out. If it doesn't happen then you can be concerned.:thumbup:


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Still no letter....


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

cssnms said:


> Still no letter....


For $20 I will send you my letter ...


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

My d is at the end of the BMW warranty.
Today I called my dealer to speak to the SA about the reliability of the d past warranty.
He said bmw's are expensive to repair and would recommend getting extended warranty for peace of mind.

He checked my Vin and said there are two recalls outstanding so I got an appointment for Thursday to get them done.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I do not think your SA really told you anything other than an attempt to sell a warranty that I bet they get a commission out of. A lot of vehicles are expensive to repair but the real question is how often does it need repairs. To give an example my simple truck is far from cheap to repair, for example between a relay and injectors last year I was out something like $4k. Some of the costs I have seen quoted for the 335d repairs I found amazingly lower than I'd imagine such as transmission replacements.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Snipe656 said:


> For $20 I will send you my letter ...


$1.50 and you pay postage.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

cssnms said:


> $1.50 and you pay postage.


$15 and I will pay postage, heck I will print out a picture of my car too


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> I do not think your SA really told you anything other than an attempt to sell a warranty that I bet they get a commission out of. A lot of vehicles are expensive to repair but the real question is how often does it need repairs. To give an example my simple truck is far from cheap to repair, for example between a relay and injectors last year I was out something like $4k. Some of the costs I have seen quoted for the 335d repairs I found amazingly lower than I'd imagine such as transmission replacements.


He wasn't trying to sell me the extended warranty which is handled by the business manager.
I dread to find out how much it would cost to replace the def system, or turbo out of warranty.
I have under 200 miles to go and the warranty will be over.
So far I am leaning towards rolling the dice since the f30d is rumored to be here 2013 and I might just trade my d in then when it should have covered 70-80,000 miles.



cssnms said:


> Still no letter....


Just call your dealer to check your VIN and the recall should show up.
No need for any recall letter.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Turbo failure would be the least of my worries of actually happening. If you bypass the BMW dealership way of fixing things then what in the DEF system is actually expensive to replace? Even better question if an expensive item in the DEF goes out then will you actually try to have it fixed or bypassed? You have to do what ever makes you feel comfortable though. I plan to get the cheaper of the BMW warranty offerings for a piece of mind over a catostrophic failure. I might change my stance since I have 22k miles or so to actually decide.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

BMW doesn't offer extended warranty here in Canada.
The dealers offer an after market warranty which is why I am reluctant to purchase.
I would not hesitate if the extended warranty is from BMW.


----------



## tol4o (Jul 25, 2010)

Just got the letter yesterday
The car has 12k miles and not a single issue so far, knock on wood
I am wondering if that recall work will screw up the excellent 12k reliability record because the recall has something to do with the strict Nazi Cali emission requirements
Also concerned about any change in power and gas mileage if the software update will pump more fuel into the DPF (Diesel Particulate Filter)

I am 50/50 on doing this recall
Is there an expiration date? Can I do it later if a problem shows up? My point is should I touch something that is working perfect so far?

Anyone who had this recall done? Any changes noticed in the car behavior?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

tol4o said:


> I am 50/50 on doing this recall
> Is there an expiration date? Can I do it later if a problem shows up?


For these questions I'd contact BMW via the contact methods listing at the end of the letter.

What I gathered from the letter was that the car might be producing too high of NOX levels and if it is then some of the emissions components will prematurely go bad and cause an SES light eventually. So their solution to this is to replace those parts now and do some programming on the car as well to compensate for the new parts differences.

I think it would be hard to judge impressions after this recall at this point in time. If it in fact has a reflash of the ECU then people will have to deal with that ECU <-> Driver learning period and the car should in fact seem different during that.I'd find someone who gets it around now then ask them of their impressions in a few months.


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

*In for recall*

Took my 2011 in today for the routine oil service appointment. They said there was an EGR recall and gave me a 2012 328 loaner. (Nice car.) They called me later to say they did not have the parts in stock and the car will also need computer reprogramming.

My car will be ready Friday and I will report if there is any change to the driving.

(Got recall letter in todays mail. It was delayed by a zip code error.)


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

My car is still in for oil change after tire flat on way to work. Spoke to dealer about recall. He said bmw has known for a while and i probably wont get a letter since i had my egr valve replaced with the new one in dec 2011 and had the ecu flash then as well. We will see if i get a letter or not. But i havent noticed much difference in car characteristics. Average mpg is consistently 33. Have done slightly better on some tanks when i milked the gas pedal. As my other thread shows, the reflash didnt save me any tire life on the rears so torque doesnt seem to be a problem.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

I just spoke to my dealer and I was told it's a 90 min job. I was surprised because I always thought reprogram took a couple of hours. This sucks because it means a 3-4 hr commute once everything is done.

Sent from my MB525 using Bimmer App


----------



## kestrel (Jul 5, 2009)

Just concerned in that the emissions system needed what would have been several thousand dollars of repair in three years...I understand it may take time to get it right.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

for all those who got their recall letters is it from dealer or BMWUSA?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

bimmerdiesel said:


> for all those who got their recall letters is it from dealer or BMWUSA?


My letter is not from the dealer and I'd hope recall letters never get sent via dealers because it implies some sort of marriage between me and a specific dealership


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

*Recall completed*

Picked up car this morning with the recall complete.
No noticable change in the way the car runs.
The worksheet says they replaced: 1 EGR valve, 1 O-ring, and 1 Rubber seal.

The only thing worth mentioning is how nice the new 2012 328i loaner was. They have finally got the transmission right. That 8 speed is silky smooth. The turbo hooked up to the 4 banger was giving me adequate performance when needed along with 35 mpg. One leg I babied it and got 43 mpg. I don't think I could get used to the engine shutting down at every stop. You can turn that feature off but you have to remember to do it.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Stevarino said:


> The only thing worth mentioning is how nice the new 2012 328i loaner was. *They have finally got the transmission right*. That 8 speed is silky smooth. The turbo hooked up to the 4 banger was giving me adequate performance when needed along with 35 mpg. One leg I babied it and got 43 mpg. I don't think I could get used to the engine shutting down at every stop. You can turn that feature off but you have to remember to do it.


Wonder if they got away from GM automatics going into this year. Do you know if it shuts off if the AC is on? I read some new car with the start/stop feature will not turn off at lights if your AC is on.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

Stevarino said:


> Picked up car this morning with the recall complete.
> No noticable change in the way the car runs.
> The worksheet says they replaced: 1 EGR valve, 1 O-ring, and 1 Rubber seal.


Any mention of new software? I wonder if some of the recalls will be parts only...


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

*Reprogram*

The sheet says: "EGR replacement and programming".
Apparantly it took two tries. 
"Failed Programming, 1st Programming Failed, Performed Complete Encoding due to Programming Failure in CAS and FRM. Checked OK".

The 328i I thnk has a brand new ZF 8 speed automatic. The loaner car did not have paddle shifters but I had a blast playing with the 8 gears using the shift lever in sport mode.
When the car was stopped at a long light with the air on, the engine would eventually restart. It has electric power steering so the engine would restart if you moved the steering wheel more than an inch or so.
I think if I ever bought one I would have to figure out how to permanetly reverse the engine shutdown feature. Instead of having to remember to turn it "OFF" to prevent engine auto shutdown, I would want to be able to select it "ON" if I felt the need to save that last cup of gas.

I think the real reason the car gets such good milage is the perfect combination of an 8 speed transmission with a turbo engine that is putting out serious torque at 1250 rpm. As long as you are not heavy on the gas pedal, it was getting 35-43 mpg on the highway. Also,I think BMWs mpg numbers are correct and the EPA must have tested the 328i with a boat and trailer attached to it.

In the end, I was glad to be back in my rock solid 335d that has real power and gets great milage without all the engine flameouts.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

@ Snipe and Bayoucity (and any other houston area owners): Any particular dealer you think knows diesel better than the others? My default plan is to take it in to Advantage/midtown. A coworker says to stay the h$ll away from advantage/ clear lake. I got the letter middle of this week. The SES light came on last Saturday morning and then went off about an hour later. I drove it to Arlington and back over the weekend and the mileage was similar to before.


----------



## Jim E. (Apr 23, 2002)

Axel61 said:


> Can ANYONE please ANYONE give us the recall number!! I have called BMWA and they say my car is not up ANY recall upgrades that also includes the AC belt issue. I believe theyre blowing smoke up my ass!! Guys anyone know what recall number is? Gracias!!! I need to know cause if so I can have the ECU flashed by BMW and then fly into RENNtech and have mines flashed again by them and later do dyno runs!!!


Voluntary Emissions Recall Campaign 11E-A03: Check and/or Replace Emissions Monitoring Components

E70 and E90 with the M57Y engine produced from January 2010 to March 2011

Note: There is another recall for nearly the same exact thing which covers X5d and 335d models that were produced from April 2009 to March 2010 and yet another that covers January 2008 to September 2009.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

BB_cuda said:


> @ Snipe and Bayoucity (and any other houston area owners): Any particular dealer you think knows diesel better than the others? My default plan is to take it in to Advantage/midtown. A coworker says to stay the h$ll away from advantage/ clear lake. I got the letter middle of this week. The SES light came on last Saturday morning and then went off about an hour later. I drove it to Arlington and back over the weekend and the mileage was similar to before.


I have had great luck with Midtown. I had HORRIBLE luck with North.


----------



## boooomer (Apr 23, 2010)

Jim E. said:


> Voluntary Emissions Recall Campaign 11E-A03: Check and/or Replace Emissions Monitoring Components
> 
> E70 and E90 with the M57Y engine produced from January 2010 to March 2011
> 
> Note: There is another recall for nearly the same exact thing which covers X5d and 335d models that were produced from April 2009 to March 2010 and yet another that covers January 2008 to September 2009.


My car was built in 1/2010. The recall number is also 11E-A03. But it's labelled "SCR Catylist, EGR Valve, and/or DEF Mixer and ECU Software Reflash. In the body of the letter it states that it is for "....certain 2009, 2010, and 2011 model year BMW automobiles with diesel engines...may fail to meet USA EPA ...requirements."

The SA said - best to bring it in on Monday - so that they have the whole week to work on it. :rofl: He also said bring it in early so that I have the pick of the loaners - maybe a '12 328 with sport?? If I have it for a week I'll definitely be checking out the autostop feature with the AC running.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Make them give you the M6 loaner ....


----------



## dThree35 (Mar 23, 2012)

Glad to hear of your positive experience re: Adv Midtown.

Guess with my build date I won't get the recall. :thumbup: 

Saw a black 335d on Westheimer today. I see more chevy Volts than diesel 3s.



Snipe656 said:


> I have had great luck with Midtown. I had HORRIBLE luck with North.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

dThree35 said:


> Glad to hear of your positive experience re: Adv Midtown.
> 
> Guess with my build date I won't get the recall. :thumbup:
> 
> Saw a black 335d on Westheimer today. I see more chevy Volts than diesel 3s.


I see an equal amount of Volts and diesel 3s. Someone here told me more Volts are showing up on the roads due to GM doing some great leases on them now.

To elaborate on my experience with Midtown and North. North had my car for around a month to replace a faulty sensor specific to diesel BMW vehicles across the globe. When I went to pick it up I saw the SES light was on before I even got back into the thing. They gave me some story about how BMW is having all sorts of problems with those sensors and how they are coming out with a replacement design soon and how even keeps happening to some lady's X5 that works at the dealership. I felt like I was being lied to and opted to take the car. After another month of leaving the car parked and going back and forth with BMWNA and looking online for any example of this sensor actually being bad then BMWNA advised me to go to another dealership. So I took it to Midtown and within hours they saw the problem, North hooked up the vacuum lines backwards but they also left some wire looms out of hooks and did not fully put on the engine cover. BMWNA refused to pay Midtown the $1k or so bill to fix what North messed up. North initially refused to pay for it but eventually Midtown convinced them into paying. So even though my car was fixed the very day Midtown got it, it took a week or so of waiting for them to get paid so I could get the car back. That whole episode started before I owned the car even 4 months and combined with being lied to when I bought the car it just has been a thorn in my side with BMW in general even though it solely is that North dealership.

So I never again will go to North nor it's sister dealership in the Woodlands. My neighbor had some bad experience with his 330i at North and switched to the Woodlands out of pure aggravation with North.


----------



## dThree35 (Mar 23, 2012)

Had some friends get rid of an X5 and switch to Lexus based purely on their aggravation with North. That was 4 years ago. Today they are in a Merc SUV of some kind.



Snipe656 said:


> I see an equal amount of Volts and diesel 3s. Someone here told me more Volts are showing up on the roads due to GM doing some great leases on them now.
> 
> To elaborate on my experience with Midtown and North. North had my car for around a month to replace a faulty sensor specific to diesel BMW vehicles across the globe. When I went to pick it up I saw the SES light was on before I even got back into the thing. They gave me some story about how BMW is having all sorts of problems with those sensors and how they are coming out with a replacement design soon and how even keeps happening to some lady's X5 that works at the dealership. I felt like I was being lied to and opted to take the car. After another month of leaving the car parked and going back and forth with BMWNA and looking online for any example of this sensor actually being bad then BMWNA advised me to go to another dealership. So I took it to Midtown and within hours they saw the problem, North hooked up the vacuum lines backwards but they also left some wire looms out of hooks and did not fully put on the engine cover. BMWNA refused to pay Midtown the $1k or so bill to fix what North messed up. North initially refused to pay for it but eventually Midtown convinced them into paying. So even though my car was fixed the very day Midtown got it, it took a week or so of waiting for them to get paid so I could get the car back. That whole episode started before I owned the car even 4 months and combined with being lied to when I bought the car it just has been a thorn in my side with BMW in general even though it solely is that North dealership.
> 
> So I never again will go to North nor it's sister dealership in the Woodlands. My neighbor had some bad experience with his 330i at North and switched to the Woodlands out of pure aggravation with North.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

BB_cuda said:


> @ Snipe and Bayoucity (and any other houston area owners): Any particular dealer you think knows diesel better than the others? My default plan is to take it in to Advantage/midtown. A coworker says to stay the h$ll away from advantage/ clear lake. I got the letter middle of this week. The SES light came on last Saturday morning and then went off about an hour later. I drove it to Arlington and back over the weekend and the mileage was similar to before.


BB_cuda, I use BMW West for my 335d because of the close proximity to my office. I'm very happy with their services. You might want to call ahead prior to bring your d there because I have their last EGR valve today. They are expecting another shipment next week.


----------



## torifile (May 4, 2011)

Got my recall notice yesterday. I'm 3000 miles from my next service. Can I get the done at the same time?


----------



## 5SeriesNatsFan (Mar 8, 2010)

I have 3300 miles until my next service, according to the service indicator; I have scheduled that service for June 28. My service advisor at Passport BMW in Maryland advised that I could wait until then, since the SES warning indicator was not showing.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

335dlover said:


> I have 3300 miles until my next service, according to the service indicator; I have scheduled that service for June 28. My service advisor at Passport BMW in Maryland advised that I could wait until then, since the SES warning indicator was not showing.


Based upon the wording of the letter I am in zero rush to get this recall done. I am overdue for some service and have an SES(guessing because overdue). I don't plan on bringing up the recall until I am dropping the car off for the other stuff. If they can't do it then, then the car comes back in a few months for rear brakes. If they can't do it then, then car comes in for an oil change a couple months after that. If they can't do it then, well the pattern should be obvious by now.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Glad to hear no performance loss post recall. N4S


----------



## 5SeriesNatsFan (Mar 8, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> Based upon the wording of the letter I am in zero rush to get this recall done. I am overdue for some service and have an SES(guessing because overdue). I don't plan on bringing up the recall until I am dropping the car off for the other stuff. If they can't do it then, then the car comes back in a few months for rear brakes. If they can't do it then, then car comes in for an oil change a couple months after that. If they can't do it then, well the pattern should be obvious by now.


The SES indicates a fault code in the vehicle, not that service is overdue. When service is overdue, another icon shows in the dash, I believe it looks something like a wrench. Do not confuse the two. When the SES light comes on, it is best to have it looked at by a mechanic.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

335dlover said:


> The SES indicates a fault code in the vehicle, not that service is overdue. When service is overdue, another icon shows in the dash, I believe it looks something like a wrench. Do not confuse the two. When the SES light comes on, it is best to have it looked at by a mechanic.


I just quit caring for this car. Not going to rearrange my already hectic schedule for yet again another SES light on it. Not once has a prior one actually been for anything important. If what you say is true about service overdue though then I question why 1700 miles past due I still get nothing of the sort and SES light turned on at some point post overdue so that should have nothing to do with why I never have seen this other light you are mentioning.


----------



## Jim E. (Apr 23, 2002)

I posted this over in the E70 X5 forum and I believe it's even more important to post it on this diesel forum:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6844870&postcount=60

Ok, now that I've had some time to really look into this, I believe I can shed some light on all this recall confusion. Why? I have two diesels (E90 and X5) and a friend also has an E90 diesel all of which cover this recall. In reality, it is actually THREE different recalls that each depend on engine production dates.

All three recall notices deal with the same exact subject: *"Voluntary Emissions Recall Campaign 11E-A03: Check and/or Replace Emissions Monitoring Components"*

In chronological order:

#1. SIB 18 02 12 covers - E70 and E90 with the M57Y engine produced from January 2008 to September 2009.

#2. SIB 18 03 12 covers - E70 and E90 with the M57Y engine produced from April 2009 to March 2010.

#3. SIB 11 04 12 covers - E70 and E90 with the M57Y engine produced from January 2010 to March 2011.

Recall #1 above requires the dealer to check the SCR part number. If the part number is *NOT* 18308509753 (E70) or 18308509750 (E90), the SCR catalyst will need to be replaced.

The next part of recall #1 deals with the "mixer." If your mixer has a "multiple fin" arrangement, then it will need to be replaced with P/N 18308513445 (E70) or P/N 18308512438 (E90) which are single fins. Single fins basically look like a jet turbine fins at the intake. Each fin is a solid single straight fin.

The last part of recall #1 is to inspect the EGR and replace it if it's the old style with (P/N 11 71 8 517 217 or P/N 11 71 8 512 526)

Recall #2 only deals with the mixer and EGR. This means that at some point in production, they started to install the new SCR part.

Recall #3 only deals with the EGR which means that at some point in production, they also started to use the new style mixer and only need to address the EGR.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cz335d (Dec 6, 2009)

*Recall*

October 1, 2009 build
Recall: drooped off Wednesday.
SA said Cat must be replaced.
Part ordered on Friday.
Expected pickup Tuesday.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

So far no letter here. However I just moved and my mail has not yet forwarded. Also I have a July '11 build so it looks like I'm not covered by any of these.

Here's hoping I got some updated parts/software already.

FYI just did a 5 day 2500 mile cross-country trip in the 335d and she performed spectacularly. Got about 38 mpg and not so much as a hiccup.


----------



## jashearer (Nov 9, 2011)

Snipe656 said:


> I just quit caring for this car. Not going to rearrange my already hectic schedule for yet again another SES light on it. Not once has a prior one actually been for anything important. If what you say is true about service overdue though then I question why 1700 miles past due I still get nothing of the sort and SES light turned on at some point post overdue so that should have nothing to do with why I never have seen this other light you are mentioning.


Care to share the vin so that all the people here that actually care about there vehicles don't accidentally pick up yours on the used market?

:dunno:

Jay


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> I see an equal amount of Volts and diesel 3s. Someone here told me more Volts are showing up on the roads due to GM doing some great leases on them now.
> 
> To elaborate on my experience with Midtown and North. North had my car for around a month to replace a faulty sensor specific to diesel BMW vehicles across the globe. When I went to pick it up I saw the SES light was on before I even got back into the thing. They gave me some story about how BMW is having all sorts of problems with those sensors and how they are coming out with a replacement design soon and how even keeps happening to some lady's X5 that works at the dealership. I felt like I was being lied to and opted to take the car. After another month of leaving the car parked and going back and forth with BMWNA and looking online for any example of this sensor actually being bad then BMWNA advised me to go to another dealership. So I took it to Midtown and within hours they saw the problem, North hooked up the vacuum lines backwards but they also left some wire looms out of hooks and did not fully put on the engine cover. BMWNA refused to pay Midtown the $1k or so bill to fix what North messed up. North initially refused to pay for it but eventually Midtown convinced them into paying. So even though my car was fixed the very day Midtown got it, it took a week or so of waiting for them to get paid so I could get the car back. That whole episode started before I owned the car even 4 months and combined with being lied to when I bought the car it just has been a thorn in my side with BMW in general even though it solely is that North dealership.
> 
> So I never again will go to North nor it's sister dealership in the Woodlands. My neighbor had some bad experience with his 330i at North and switched to the Woodlands out of pure aggravation with North.


It is sad how an otherwise pretty amazing car can leave such a bad taste in your mouth because of crappy dealer support.

So far my car has been fantastic. Minimum issues, typical of what most of us have seen here. Dealer has only had my car a total of 3 times in almost 3 years. All issues resolved first time. So I have no complaints.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

Jim E. said:


> I posted this over in the E70 X5 forum and I believe it's even more important to post it on this diesel forum:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6844870&postcount=60


Jim, would it be okay if I post your analysis on another forum? I don't want to use it without attribution, but as you wrote, this is important info and will really help clarify things for d owners.

Also, do you think that all 3 recalls will require software? I'm looking at recall 3 (May 2010 production), and I wonder if new software will be needed for an EGR replacement.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Flyingman said:


> It is sad how an otherwise pretty amazing car can leave such a bad taste in your mouth because of crappy dealer support.
> 
> So far my car has been fantastic. Minimum issues, typical of what most of us have seen here. Dealer has only had my car a total of 3 times in almost 3 years. All issues resolved first time. So I have no complaints.


I second that thought. We've only had the car for 8 months, has 17K miles on it now (was a previous service loaner, 8K miles when we got it) and not a single issue. Been at the dealer exactly 2 times. Once for a screw in a tire, once for an oil change. SES has never illuminated.

Dealer trip #3 is next week for the recall.

It is a MY 2011, so maybe they sorted through most the issues by then. Also with all our previous gasoline BMW's, it was rare to go more than 2 years without getting an SES for something.

And there most definately is something to having a good dealer to get a good experience.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

62Lincoln said:


> Jim, would it be okay if I post your analysis on another forum? I don't want to use it without attribution, but as you wrote, this is important info and will really help clarify things for d owners.
> 
> Also, do you think that all 3 recalls will require software? I'm looking at recall 3 (May 2010 production), and I wonder if new software will be needed for an EGR replacement.


Recall # 3 - EGR replacement will require software update. My 335d check-in @ 7:30 am and pick up same day @ 5:45pm. Per my SA, 4 hours are allocated for software updating.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

bayoucity said:


> Recall # 3 - EGR replacement will require software update. My 335d check-in @ 7:30 am and pick up same day @ 5:45pm. Per my SA, 4 hours are allocated for software updating.


Thanks, I'm hoping to combine the recall with my oil change.


----------



## Jim E. (Apr 23, 2002)

62Lincoln said:


> Jim, would it be okay if I post your analysis on another forum? I don't want to use it without attribution, but as you wrote, this is important info and will really help clarify things for d owners.
> 
> Also, do you think that all 3 recalls will require software? I'm looking at recall 3 (May 2010 production), and I wonder if new software will be needed for an EGR replacement.


Absolutely no problem and I appreciate your consideration.

All recalls require reprogramming of the DDE.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

bayoucity said:


> Recall # 3 - EGR replacement will require software update. My 335d check-in @ 7:30 am and pick up same day @ 5:45pm. Per my SA, 4 hours are allocated for software updating.


Hmmmpf..and my dealer said 90 mins for the recall.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

@Jim E. thanks for the info, my car was built on June 2011. My friend who deals with BMW and has the BMW program read this out to me the last time we had the SES on 

Fault code : 

4B82- Exhaust recirculation-rate control,control deviation
4862 Air system, air to EGR mass flow,plausibility (I noticed the intake clamp was loose , and I tighten it up)

It was running smooth for a while and then the light comes and goes, but lately I have been getting TERRIBLE mileage on my car and I believed this EGR issue is what is causing this, but with out the RECALL letter BMW WILL NOT do anything here in Puerto Rico!!!!!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Axel61 said:


> It was running smooth for a while and then the light comes and goes, but lately I have been getting TERRIBLE mileage on my car and I believed this EGR issue is what is causing this, but with out the RECALL letter BMW WILL NOT do anything here in Puerto Rico!!!!!


So what if they will not do anything about the recall without the letter. Sounds like your car clearly has a problem, perhaps completely unrelated to the recall, I'd take it in with the complaint of horrible fuel consumption and random SES light. Let them figure out the root cause and fix to the problem.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

@Snipe656 I did not think that way, will make plans to get car to dealer soon and see WTF is happening to it, although they will reflash the ECU at least it will get repaired if by all means it has to!!! I am planning in going to Florida soon to see my son he works for JET Blue and i fly for free!!!  and then get reflash by RENNtech again.


----------



## boooomer (Apr 23, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> Make them give you the M6 loaner ....


 HA HA Joke's on me... I took the car in this am. I had a choice of either a black or silver '11 328. Well I guess it's better than an Enterprise loaner.....

No '12 328 for me. 

I talked the SA into pre-ordering the parts req'd. for the recall from BMW's warehouse in Jacksonville. So if it does require a new EGR, I'll probably get the car back on Wed assuming they need a day to reflash after they get the parts.


----------



## gtobynj (May 21, 2012)

I took my 335d in for the recall and they replaced the EGR and re-flashed. I told them I was in no rush and to take their time and bump me if necessary, so they did have the car 2 days. I am also friendly with my SA and managed to get a 2012 328i loaner, but sadly I had a surgical procedure booked and couldn't take advantage and give her a good run, that said, the 328i is no match for the 335d. I felt that the engine was a bit harsh - if peppier than the outgoing 6 cyl - and the tires were very noisy (I replaced my conti run flats with Bridgestones). What I can say, is I really wish I could have that 8 speed tranny in my d, especially if it was programmed for the d which the existing 6 spd so obviously isn't!


----------



## gtobynj (May 21, 2012)

DC-IT said:


> So far have not received any official letter from BMW Canada but on Tuesday my SA checked my VIN and booked me in for the recall service today.
> 
> I dropped my D off at the Dealer first thing this morning and was told it should be ready tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Hey DC-IT, when I took my car in for scheduled maintenance a couple of months ago, my SA was talking about overall reliability with the 335d and was saying that they have a few customers on the the books with 100k+ miles on 'em (160+km's in Canadian money) and they haven't had any major issues.

It's only anecdotal, but if it helps!


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

They took my 2009 335d for the recall. They said it may take 3 days or more as they have to order some control module, reprogramme, etc.
They gave me a loaner, so I am cool. I still don't have my car back yet, possibly tomorrow. Dealer had some problems of reprogramming.
Cheers


----------



## 540gone (Feb 23, 2006)

Took my 2011 X5d in for the recall ONE WEEK ago this morning. They took it apart before realizing they didn't have the parts. As of this afternoon, it is "in programming" and hopefully I will have it back tomorrow.

Have had a '11 E90 328i loaner (on day 8 as we speak) - 2 comments: First, I am reminded of how crappy the GM 6spd auto box in these cars is. Had the same setup in my '08 X3 and hated it the whole time. Second, my other car is an '11 E90 M3 - hard to believe anything about the 2 cars is the same!

Will report out on what all was done when(ever) I get the repair order. Car ran fine when I took it in, hopefully that won't change for the worse.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey all, does anyone here feel their milage has dropped about 10% (2 - 3 mpg) since the recall fix and reprograming? I have only been getting 26 mpg running same daily routine (against traffic constant @ 75 mph). I'm unsure if it is because AC has been on since it is getting warmer lately. :dunno:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm laughing because I had my Dodge Intrepid worked on there in Houston back in 2006 to have the front struts replaced plus to replace my SCR and O2 sensors (vehicle had been out of the country for many years). It was done at a Meineke.

After they finished they said I had to drive my car over to another shop to have the front end realigned, and as I drove out of their lot, turned right and my steering wheel just spun hard right and I hit the curb because the alignment was so completely off!

Had to have my front rim repaired as well!

Talk about Powder Monkeys.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

dThree35 said:


> Snipe you are much more care free and worry free than I. Your blood pressure must be fantastic!
> 
> I will spend extra for alignment by dealer I imagine. In my mind it gives me comfort knowing that the dealer spider monkey last aligned a BMW before working on my car. Is this a guarantee of competence? Sadly, far from it. Probably just a placebo. Its just that I have such low expectations from anyone these days with regard to competence that I don't want to risk it.


My experience has taught me that the grease monkey at a dealership is no more better than the grease monkeys at other places. You get your rare exceptions and those tend to not last at the dealerships for too long because they tend to be the guys who open up their own shops too. I have had more damages done to my BMW at BMW dealerships than any where else but simple fact exists I have had zero damages any where else but the BMW dealers broke an interior light lens(the whole piece in the front that holds the map lights), they hooked up a sensor backwards, they scratched the paint, failed to install wheel weights for balancing, and they left it parked under a tree that dropped a berry on it that ate into the paint. So yeah I will trust a guy who probably does nothing but alignments on all sorts of cars all day long for 5 days a week over a guy at the BMW dealership who probably is expected to be a jack of all trades and does many different job duties all day long for 5 days a week.

But as far as alignments go, this is not rocket science at all, I bet anyone on here could do a fair enough job in an afternoon out in their driveway with some string. Especially when talking about a car that has not recently had any major suspension changes or been in a big wreck or old enough to have majorly worn suspension parts to then try to compensate for. Chances are it maybe needs a slight adjustment to toe, caster and/or camber


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Well I spoke to the SA and gave them the info provided by boomer, thanks amigo. im scheduled for next thursday and I also mentioned the recall on the AC belt (which BTW I also need the Campaing number, someone please provide me this) to which he was not aware of, remember we have few DIESELS here in Puerto Rico so I beleive this attest to be true of not knowing enough. I called my hookup and he said to let him know the job order number so that may not void my warranty since im flashed by RENNtech. Anyway, once I have it done I will fly to Orlando and then go to or fly to Miami and have my cousin take me to Lake Park or drive from Orlando with my son. Will keep you posted amigos


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

Axel61 said:


> Well I spoke to the SA and gave them the info provided by boomer, thanks amigo. im scheduled for next thursday and I also mentioned the recall on the AC belt (which BTW I also need the Campaing number, someone please provide me this) to which he was not aware of, remember we have few DIESELS here in Puerto Rico so I beleive this attest to be true of not knowing enough. I called my hookup and he said to let him know the job order number so that may not void my warranty since im flashed by RENNtech. Anyway, once I have it done I will fly to Orlando and then go to or fly to Miami and have my cousin take me to Lake Park or drive from Orlando with my son. Will keep you posted amigos


This may help on the belt:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=537260&page=7

"On my work order it references SIB 64 08 11 regarding the belt."

A couple observations on change in behavior following the recall/reprogramming...

1. The EGR % as measured on my Android Torque App shows much lower utilization of EGR until the engine is above ~140 F. This is a good thing in my opinion. It also seems to cycle the EGR more, meaning that with a fully warmed up engine the EGR doesn't stay at ~94% nearly constantly for constant low load conditions.

2. My computer predicted mpg's for my normal route to work are showing at least 10% lower than before. Not sure if this is due to the car re-learning, if a the reprogramming changed something in the algorithm for calculated mpg's, or if the car's mpg's will actually decrease based on the new software. Will be tracking hand calculated #'s to see how they match up.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

bayoucity said:


> Hey all, does anyone here feel their milage has dropped about 10% (2 - 3 mpg) since the recall fix and reprograming? I have only been getting 26 mpg running same daily routine (against traffic constant @ 75 mph). I'm unsure if it is because AC has been on since it is getting warmer lately. :dunno:





TDIwyse said:


> 2. My computer predicted mpg's for my normal route to work are showing at least 10% lower than before. Not sure if this is due to the car re-learning, if a the reprogramming changed something in the algorithm for calculated mpg's, or if the car's mpg's will actually decrease based on the new software. Will be tracking hand calculated #'s to see how they match up.


@TDIwyse

I concur. I'm constantly losing 3 mpg since the EGR replacement and reprograming.


----------



## tol4o (Jul 25, 2010)

What causes the mpg drop?
Why the same models BMWs in Europe have much better fuel economy?
BMW has to offer a 4 cyl diesels in US without the complicated DPF and DEF systems that hogs the mpg /similar to VW 2.0L TDI/


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

tol4o said:


> What causes the mpg drop?
> Why the same models BMWs in Europe have much better fuel economy?
> BMW has to offer a 4 cyl diesels in US without the complicated DPF and DEF systems that hogs the mpg /similar to VW 2.0L TDI/


Often Europe MPG is stated as higher becasue they are using a 4 liter gallon.

DEF should have no impact on MPG at all. DPF has a small impact when regenerating and is also used in Europe as well (if I'm not mistaken).

Just had the recall done a week ago. I did get the worst MPG ever indicated since but that was on short trips with heavy AC usage which may not be unexpected. I have noticed that on the highway with light AC use it's worth about 1 MPG. Until I can repeat a long trip, I will not be able to tell for sure.

Also has anyone confirmed this is an actual drop or just OBC indicated? My OBC MPG was reading 5% low before the recall.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

WTF so this recall is hindering mileage performance, I had read that many had improved mileage and Performance than before, Im confused. @TDIwyse gracias for info


----------



## tol4o (Jul 25, 2010)

I believe the AC has a very little impact on a 3L diesel engine with that much torque. I personally don't feel much difference in the power between AC on or off.

It's different with the gas engines because of the crankshaft low torque. Everyone knows that when the AC is on, the AC belt impacts directly the crankshaft. The engine needs much more gas pumped in order to keep that crankshaft rotating at proper speed.
In the gas cars, the transmission converts the high rpm and low torque crankshaft to higher /artificial/ torque moving power to the wheels. Works as reductor
In the diesels, the power comes directly from the crankshaft itself so the AC belt has very little impact
Hope you got my point

Miles per imperial gallon is used in UK only
I was talking about the rest of the countries where they use L/100km
If you go to bmw.de and check the models specs you will see the difference
Last week I was able to hit 29mpg on 100% highway with AC on driving with 60-65 mpg which is not bad. That's why I am a little concerned about this recall and the ECU re-programing

The worst mpg we ever had 17mpg city driving, that was during the coldest winter days


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm willing to bet that the alleged drop in mpg is due to what statisticans call unobserved heterogeneity. That is some unobserved (or unmodeled) factor or set of factors creating a spurious correlation between two variables (EGR recall and mpg). Most likely it is the rising temps and use of AC as has been mentioned above.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

tol4o said:


> Last week I was able to hit 29mpg on 100% highway with AC on driving with 60-65 mpg which is not bad. That's why I am a little concerned about this recall and the ECU re-programing
> 
> The worst mpg we ever had 17mpg city driving, that was during the coldest winter days


Hmm. I've broken 40 MPG on the highway (350 mile trip) with the AC on (but was not very hot). Of course this was pre-recall. Also I do NOT have sports package with 18" wheels.

Can't really tell anything from 1/2 tank of fuel, will not be able to asses any change for a while, so not getting into the hysteria (yet).


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

tol4o said:


> What causes the mpg drop?
> Why the same models BMWs in Europe have much better fuel economy?
> BMW has to offer a* 4 cyl diesels in US without the complicated DPF and DEF systems *that hogs the mpg /similar to VW 2.0L TDI/


My Jetta TDI doesn't have the DEF but the new Passat TDI with the same 2.0L needs the DEF 'cos of the larger vehicle size.

But the Passat TDI is able to get better FE than the Jetta TDI! Go figure!

If VW introduce a Passat TDI Wagon I'll be very interested in getting one.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

tol4o said:


> Why the same models BMWs in Europe have much better fuel economy?
> BMW has to offer a 4 cyl diesels in US without the complicated DPF and DEF systems that hogs the mpg /similar to VW 2.0L TDI/


EU regs have not yet (2014 phase-in) had to have the SCR system on their cars.
The VW gets by without a DEF (it definitely has the DPF) because it's light - unlike the 3-series - and the pollutants are limited to grams per mile. Since it's lighter it gets better mileage.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

tol4o said:


> I believe the AC has a very little impact on a 3L diesel engine with that much torque. I personally don't feel much difference in the power between AC on or off.
> 
> It's different with the gas engines because of the crankshaft low torque. Everyone knows that when the AC is on, the AC belt impacts directly the crankshaft. The engine needs much more gas pumped in order to keep that crankshaft rotating at proper speed.
> In the gas cars, the transmission converts the high rpm and low torque crankshaft to higher /artificial/ torque moving power to the wheels. Works as reductor
> ...


No, I don't. The A/C compressor isn't free, its not a perpetual-motion machine.
The same amount of HP is taken - from either the diesel crank or gas crank - under similar conditions. Diesel mileage with a/c on goes down, simple as that.

Don't know why you think that gas engines "slow down" with it on, my son's 335i certainly doesn't.


----------



## tol4o (Jul 25, 2010)

floydarogers said:


> No, I don't. The A/C compressor isn't free, its not a perpetual-motion machine.
> The same amount of HP is taken - from either the diesel crank or gas crank - under similar conditions. Diesel mileage with a/c on goes down, simple as that.
> 
> Don't know why you think that gas engines "slow down" with it on, my son's 335i certainly doesn't.


I know the AC is not free and there are always HPs taken off. What I meant is that the AC belt has less impact on the diesel engine than on the gasoline


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

tol4o said:


> I know the AC is not free and there are always HPs taken off. What I meant is that the AC belt has less impact on the diesel engine than on the gasoline


Yes and no. The AC compressor on the diesel is geared (belted) up more than on the gas engine due to lower operating RPMs. The pulley on the crank of the diesel is larger in diameter than the gas engine. As indicated I saw a 1 MPG decrease on the highway with light AC load (compared to no AC and windows closed). On a very hot day expect it will be 2-3.


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

Took a trip to Chicago area this morning. Filled up last night to get a fresh baseline for trip. ~250 mls. Rain for 1/2 of the drive and ~15mph headwind for all of it. ~50F for temps. Mostly 70-75 mph. Indicated mpg's were 34.5 and hand calculated was 37.5 mpg's. This is the largest % difference between hand calculated and computer indicated I've ever measured (spreadsheet has every fillup and tracks hand calc vs indicated). Will keep tracking to see if it comes back inline. But 37.5 for these conditions seems to be about what I would've expected before the recall. So I'm not sure yet what to think of the impact to mpg's . . . just trying to shed some data on the situation but I might have muddied the waters more.


----------



## bmwBill001 (Apr 2, 2011)

*My Post EGR Recall Mileage*

I had my recall on May 22 at 40,785 miles. My mileage over the previous 10 re-fuelings has been 36.8 mpg. Since the recall, I've re-fueled twice, on 5/22 at 41,008 miles getting 37.1 mpg and 5/29 at 41,508 miles getting 35.8 mpg. I average over 3k miles per month of 90/10 hwy/suburban driving so will have a meaningful amount of miles to report on soon. By the way, I've averaged 36.31 mpg since the car was purchased on May 6, 2011.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

*Transmission adaptations lost due to re-programming*

One thing that definitely is lost due to the re-programming is the transmission adaptations. Those adaptations have a significant affect on mileage (think DS vs. D mode). I've noted that the default on my car is more similar to DS than it was before - shifting at higher revs.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

DC-IT said:


> But the Passat TDI is able to get better FE than the Jetta TDI! Go figure!
> .


I do not know if this is true but from what I have read that is because of less soot burn offs needed when DEF is used. I read that on some 18 wheeler explanation that was trying to make DEF sound appealing. It made me leave thinking that sounds like both the DPF and DEF need to leave for even better fuel economy.


----------



## IndianaBahn (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks Snipe656,

It would be helpful if BMW would be more transparent about the recall. The letter offers little or no information on the side effects or cause of the recall. When I look it up on the recall website, still no information. Hence, I am uncomfortable for now. I hope more light can be shed on this.


----------



## 831Doug (Dec 20, 2011)

IndianaBahn said:


> I'm thinking about what I should do about the recall on my 2011 335d. I have seen a few people on this thread say that they have experienced a change in performance and fuel economy. :dunno:
> 
> I remember a similar thing happening when Daimler/Chrysler Jeep had a recall on the Liberty CRD (a diesel). The Liberty was produced using a gas version of their automatic transmission and the torque converter was being chewed up by the torsion produced by a diesel engine. Their remedy was to detune the engine so the torque converter would not go out before the 36K warranty ended. Not only did the engine get lower performance, it lost 3-4 miles per gallon. What a debacle! uch:
> 
> Hence, I am worried about this recall. Any insight would be helpful. Thanks!


Unfortunately, I don't think you can opt-out of the recall. If you take your car in for service, I'm pretty certain that the dealer will be obligated to perform the recall work regardless of whether you want it done or not. I dropped my car off at the dealer yesterday to get the recall done. Maybe a coincidence (or the BMW mothership sent my car a message), but the "service engine soon" light came on when I was driving over to the dealer.

The dealer is taking care of some other stuff, so I'm in a 128i for a few days. It's not bad at all.


----------



## Philm35 (Aug 19, 2010)

I just got my car back from having the recall performed yesterday. I haven't driven much, and what I have driven so far has been in city traffic. My mileage readout is showing 19MPG which is about 4MPG lower than what it has typically been for this kind of driving. Again, the sample size is too small to cause panic yet, but if this readout is any indication, my d now gets about the same mileage that the 335i loaner I was driving gets... which is not too impressive.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

My FE seems to have suffered after the recall.
The range per tank was 800km and is now 700km!
I guess some of it is due to AC use.


----------



## grapes87 (Feb 22, 2011)

Last time my software was 'updated' my FE suffered, especially in city driving.

I'm not worried as much about that as I am the people who have said that other systems (Audio, bluetooth) are 'slower.'


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

831Doug said:


> Unfortunately, I don't think you can opt-out of the recall. If you take your car in for service, I'm pretty certain that the dealer will be obligated to perform the recall work regardless of whether you want it done or not. I dropped my car off at the dealer yesterday to get the recall done. Maybe a coincidence (or the BMW mothership sent my car a message), but the "service engine soon" light came on when I was driving over to the dealer.
> 
> The dealer is taking care of some other stuff, so I'm in a 128i for a few days. It's not bad at all.


I do not have my recall letter handy but it read like it was your choice if you wanted to do it or not. I only got one recall letter though and when I went in for service I found out that my car had two recalls but both for emissions.


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

*Updates to 335d*

After the recent major update, my city mpg has gone down like 4-5 mpg.
I fill at the same gas station and drive about the same and also checked the tire
pressures which are OK.
Not sure of the straight hwy miles are low or not.
In my case, the computer would not take the update or something, so they ordered a new computer which finally did take the update, but they had to repogram the sirius radio and also my navigation software, as everything got wiped out.
It took them like 8 days and I had a loaner.
They also replaced the belt tensioner as they said it was a bit noisy and also seat belt tensioner as sometimes it would not work properly.
Oh, well. i am mad that mpg has gone down so much.
i am going to call BMW and find out why.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

bballfreak said:


> After the recent major update, my city mpg has gone down like 4-5 mpg.
> I fill at the same gas station and drive about the same and also checked the tire
> pressures which are OK.
> Not sure of the straight hwy miles are low or not.
> ...


Please let us know what response you get. I too have the same feeling. Since the recall car runs the same, highway mileage is the same, but around town local driving MPG does seem to have taken a hit. I was always averaging over 30. Now it's in the high 20's. Yes we all are using AC now so may be part of it.


----------



## RPsX5d (Nov 2, 2010)

My configuration - 20 inch RFT (Option 214) with 3rd row seating.

From about 5,000 miles to about 30,000 miles my mpg held steady around 23.5 mpg - city/hwy mixed (60/40). Over three tanks of diesel I checked the accuracy of the indicated mpg - it was within 1/10th mpg - quite remarkable.

Around 31,000 miles mpg started to drop - went all the way down to about 21.5 mpg - just under 10% drop.

Driving pattern remained exactly the same and I purchase the same brand diesel (Chevron) from the same station.

After the latest recall (in my case only the EGR valve was replaced plus the software update) the mpg picked up - almost back to 23.5 mpg . . . now it is trending back down again - currently around 22.2 mpg.

I am going to wait until next service visit (probably around Nov. 2012) before doing anything. My guess - it is the latest software update that is causing this . . .


----------



## IndianaBahn (Mar 6, 2012)

831Doug said:


> Unfortunately, I don't think you can opt-out of the recall. If you take your car in for service, I'm pretty certain that the dealer will be obligated to perform the recall work regardless of whether you want it done or not. I dropped my car off at the dealer yesterday to get the recall done. Maybe a coincidence (or the BMW mothership sent my car a message), but the "service engine soon" light came on when I was driving over to the dealer.
> 
> The dealer is taking care of some other stuff, so I'm in a 128i for a few days. It's not bad at all.


831Doug,

You may want to check your letter - the recall is not compulsory. I haven't read the terms of sale, but I would be surprised if they had a self-help clause like Microsoft has for their software. In Virginia and Indiana, when you purchase a car, you own it. I went through this with Daimler/Chrysler when they attempted to do a recall that would reprogram my Jeep CRD. :clap: The dealer or car repair facility must get your permission to make any substantive changes in your car or they are subject to litigation should you choose to seek remedy. BMW owns the moniker, but we own the car.

As far as the SES light, if there is a problem, they must fix it under warranty with something that is acceptable to you. For example, if this recall results in diminished performance or economy (the product does not perform as specified or as designed), then you have reason to seek remedy. If it is a design flaw, then there is a likelihood that there would be more people who are subject to this and BMW would be chancing a class action situation.


----------



## tol4o (Jul 25, 2010)

Two tanks after the recall the car drives the same. We get 2mpg higher highway FE around 29-30mpg, 1-2mpg lower FE in the city around 21-22mpg but it could be because of the AC during the hot 95-97 degrees days in NE US
I suspect the software update made more frequent use of DPF during city driving and respectively more fuel wasted to burn the soot but I cannot confirm this, just a thought


----------



## 831Doug (Dec 20, 2011)

IndianaBahn said:


> 831Doug,
> 
> You may want to check your letter - the recall is not compulsory. I haven't read the terms of sale, but I would be surprised if they had a self-help clause like Microsoft has for their software. In Virginia and Indiana, when you purchase a car, you own it. I went through this with Daimler/Chrysler when they attempted to do a recall that would reprogram my Jeep CRD. :clap: The dealer or car repair facility must get your permission to make any substantive changes in your car or they are subject to litigation should you choose to seek remedy. BMW owns the moniker, but we own the car.
> 
> As far as the SES light, if there is a problem, they must fix it under warranty with something that is acceptable to you. For example, if this recall results in diminished performance or economy (the product does not perform as specified or as designed), then you have reason to seek remedy. If it is a design flaw, then there is a likelihood that there would be more people who are subject to this and BMW would be chancing a class action situation.


It is a voluntary program. Interesting that I just re-read the letter and it says that "NOx emissions standard could be exceeded, along with the illumination of the Service Engine Soon Lamp." So, I'm on my way to the dealer for the recall and my light actually went on. Guess my option would be to either drive with the light on or tell them to re-set the light and not do the recall work? Probably a catch-22. I'm not that worried about it.


----------



## IndianaBahn (Mar 6, 2012)

831Doug said:


> It is a voluntary program. Interesting that I just re-read the letter and it says that "NOx emissions standard could be exceeded, along with the illumination of the Service Engine Soon Lamp." So, I'm on my way to the dealer for the recall and my light actually went on. Guess my option would be to either drive with the light on or tell them to re-set the light and not do the recall work? Probably a catch-22. I'm not that worried about it.


What I suspect is that the EGR is having problems and clogging up and the recirculating of the residue elements are not making their way to be burnt. Perhaps following this thread will shed some light. I wish someone from BMW would chime in. Good luck!


----------



## 831Doug (Dec 20, 2011)

Hmm. Going through the letter with a fine tooth comb, there's a note for California residents. Basically, if you don't get the work done you could jeopardize your emissions warranty. It also says that the dealer will provide you with a certificate of repair, which the State of California may require for proof that the emissions recall was done.

Always something, huh?


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

It may be all in my head but after the recall it seems as the shift points have been programmed higher for light/medium acceleration. This would easily explain a drop in city MPG while not impacting highway MPG. :dunno:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

KeithS said:


> It may be all in my head but after the recall it seems as the shift points have been programmed higher for light/medium acceleration. This would easily explain a drop in city MPG while not impacting highway MPG. :dunno:


It has to re-adapt to your driving style. Now the real question for me would be how often does it re-evaluate it's adaptation? Because if you think about it a lot of people baby their cars when they first get them but as they get more comfortable they treat them less like babies. So if it simply adapts when first reset then I'd imagine shifting points and what ever else it changes would be soft/low/light due to it adapting when a person is still treating the car gently. But if a reset happens well into ownership, such as after this recall and it's software update, then a person is not being near as gentle with their driving style and not it will adapt to that. But of course if it is constantly adapting then none of that matters. I have been told many times with my truck it just adapts after a reset, that may not be a true statement but regardless the BMW I'd hope is light years ahead in how it does things v. my truck.


----------



## boooomer (Apr 23, 2010)

KeithS said:


> It may be all in my head but after the recall it seems as the shift points have been programmed higher for light/medium acceleration. This would easily explain a drop in city MPG while not impacting highway MPG. :dunno:





Snipe656 said:


> It has to re-adapt to your driving style. Now the real question for me would be how often does it re-evaluate it's adaptation? Because if you think about it a lot of people baby their cars when they first get them but as they get more comfortable they treat them less like babies. So if it simply adapts when first reset then I'd imagine shifting points and what ever else it changes would be soft/low/light due to it adapting when a person is still treating the car gently. But if a reset happens well into ownership, such as after this recall and it's software update, then a person is not being near as gentle with their driving style and not it will adapt to that. But of course if it is constantly adapting then none of that matters. I have been told many times with my truck it just adapts after a reset, that may not be a true statement but regardless the BMW I'd hope is light years ahead in how it does things v. my truck.


I always felt that the auto held gears too long and set the shift points at too high rpms. So I typically force upshifts in manual mode. However based on what folks have written on this thread about programming the auto and my perception that driving in manual would not reprogram the auto, after the recall I let the auto do the shifting driving the D gently as possible. While doing that I did notice a substantial improvement over my economy before the recall. But I couldn't sustain driving in that style. I might as well be driving a Prius.:rofl:

Now I drive the D less conservatively and my mileage is slightly lower than before the recall - which, as others have stated, could be attributed to the AC working harder in the very hot weather. And I believe AC compressors draw more power at higher ambient temperatures.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

boooomer said:


> Now I drive the D less conservatively and my mileage is slightly lower than before the recall - which, as others have stated, could be attributed to the AC working harder in the very hot weather. And I believe AC compressors draw more power at higher ambient temperatures.


Others have stated in the past on here that when they do not run their AC they see a noticeable improvement in mpg. I always thought that was crazy to happen given how much technology has improved over the years. I do not live in an environment though where I am going to be willing to experiment with the idea either.

Whenever I get my car back I should be able to easily tell if a drop happens and stays. I have all the data from fillups for the past couple of years so simple enough to compare to prior years at the same time period.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Mine went in this morning for the SIB as well as whatever maintenance is due. Additionally, I've been hearing some squeaking under light braking...dunno if they are finally due (I'm hoping, as my rotors are warped, and I've been putting out on swapping them out for far too long).

Side note: Anyone have any problems with their sunroof not wanting to close under auto (push forward and let it close by itself)? I've had to reset mine numerous times as of late, even though there are no obstructions. Haven't been able to figure out what's causing it, and a reset of the sunroof always fixes it.

This is my EGR. Master tech told me this is pretty standard. And my front brakes, which are not...lol


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

I talked to my SA, and he asked me to bring the car back to him next Saturday
i.e. July 9.
I told him that city mpg has dropped quite a bit to like 22 mpg, I used to get like
26-27. I will let everyone know what happens next.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

This is what ended up getting done to my car:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Got mine back finally, turned out the SA quit at some point(I talked to him early last week) when the car was there, that is the second SA at this dealership that I had and quit. Anyway, have four pages of things for this car but it was there for an SES and maintenance on top of the recall. For the recall it has a lot of parts listed and in the notes it says they "removed and replaced outdated EGR, SCR, and MIXER". It also says they replaced a metering unit for the DEF but the way it reads makes it sound like that was part of a recall, I had two recalls when I showed up. Flushed the brake fluid and replaced the microfilter(seems like they replace this every time my car is there and they do it under maintenance). They replaced the SCR recirculating pump due to the SES light as well as some supply module.


----------



## bing330i (Dec 27, 2001)

Had the recall SIB 110412 taken care of for my 335d yesterday. Same day service. Invoice showed parts EGR valve, O-Ring and rubber seal. Nothing else. 

FWIW, my 2011 D was built in Nov. 2010.


----------



## 831Doug (Dec 20, 2011)

The recall work on my 335d was completed late yesterday. I couldn't get to the dealership in time to pick it up yesterday and did a double take when they said that they were going to be open on the 4th of July.

In terms of the recall:

- EGR Valve
- O-ring
- Rubber Seal

SES light came on on my way to the dealer (code 4AF6 and 4596 Injector #3)

- Replace RMFD Injector
- Profile Gasket x 2

Haven't had a chance to really compare performance or mileage yet. I did notice when I got home that the Vehicle Inspection item on the service menu was red with a due date of 11/2011. Not sure if I'll need to have the dealer re-set it or if it will re-set itself.


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

They kept my car for a week (didn't have the parts in stock), but I did have a few other things for them to check. They also flushed the brake fluid and replaced the A/C microfilter. Also had to get two new tires (runflats). 

Although my car is a 2009 there were two SIB numbers on the order (18 02 02 and 18 04 12). The parts were:

EGR valve
Hex screw w/coll (4)
Rubber seal
Collar nut (2)
O-ring
Gasket (2)
Muffler clamp
Remanufactured exhaust pipe C
Clamping bush (2)
ISA screw w/washer (2)
Hex nut w/flange
Metering unit
Mixer

That seems a bit more involved than I expected, particularly the remfg exhaust pipe.

When I got home I noticed the particle burn-off cycle smelled a lot stronger than usual, which I expected; I haven't noticed much difference in the feel of the transmission but am getting the worst fuel consumption ever - it is hovering between 21-23 MPG. Normally I expect to see at least 28 with my typical driving pattern (the steep hills and city traffic here really kill the MPGs). I'll give it a while to see if it comes back up.

I know they reprogrammed the computer but but luckily all of my programmed presets were intact.

I had a brand new 328i loaner during the week... it was a nice car with lots of interesting things to like, but lots to dislike as well. It did feel light as a feather (pro: agile, con: 'skittish'), whereas the "d" feels like it is planted on rails. In almost every regard, I prefer my 2009 "d"!


----------



## IndianaBahn (Mar 6, 2012)

Based on responses to this thread, it sounds like doing the recall results in diminished mileage (MPG) and some performance changes (higher revs at lower speeds). These may reduce the longevity of the transmission and engine. :thumbdwn:

So far, I have seen/heard nothing from BMW on this thread beyond the recall parts replaced and reprogramming. It sounds like doing the recall has a negative impact and should be avoided. What do you thing? :tsk:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

My car does not seem to drive any different. I have not finished the current tank of fuel but the mpg does not seem outside the normal range based upon distance traveled and ignoring whatever the car is saying.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

IndianaBahn said:


> So far, I have seen/heard nothing from BMW on this thread beyond the recall parts replaced and reprogramming. It sounds like doing the recall has a negative impact and should be avoided. What do you thing?


I think a new, improved EGR valve means that it won't fail at some point, throw codes and mean you have to pay to get a new one installed to return drivability to your car. Also, if the catalyst(s) get destroyed because of an EGR failure, you're out really big bucks.

And if you like SES lights, not replacing the SCR mixer is just for you.


----------



## IndianaBahn (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks Snipe656! Good input... I love my 335d and want to keep it that way!

Thanks Floydarogers, the good news is all I need for my 2011 is a new EGR and a software update (I won't need the SCR mixer). As for the EGR, unless BMW is doing something different, this should not impact the catalytic converter, but will definitely throw an SES.

It is the software update that I am most concerned about. Adjusting shift-points and changing fuel mix to compensate for something I don't understand makes me a bit suspicious. Could this be a design flaw or is it a component failure? Component failure can easily be overcome with replacement parts. However, a known design flaw may be subject to more substantial scrutiny and the costs to rectify it may be borne by the company - I would rather do that after they figure out a good fix. 

Other companies (e.g., Daimler/Chrysler with their Jeep Liberty CRD) have not been forthcoming and have lost considerable market share. By being cautious like I am now, I saved myself considerable heartache and my Jeep CRD is happily headed over 120K miles with the performance still high (something other Jeep CRD owners envy since their vehicles were re-tuned to get them past the 3 year/36K mile warranty).


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

The shift points in mine are right back to where they always have been. I think it was a little different for a day or two, my guess a couple hundred miles if that while it re-learned things but this is exactly what happened the last time I took the car in for programming that caused the car to loose most of my settings.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

IndianaBahn said:


> Thanks Floydarogers, the good news is all I need for my 2011 is a new EGR and a software update (I won't need the SCR mixer). As for the EGR, unless BMW is doing something different, this should not impact the catalytic converter, but will definitely throw an SES.


You aren't thinking this through all the way. EGR is used to reduce the O2 in the combustion chamber, which reduces the amount of NOx produced. Both catalysts (the one in the canister with the DPF, and the SCR one) reduce the remainder of NOx. If you have too much NOx for them to reduce, you're going to get an SES due to excess NOx (or you'll use a lot of DEF.)



IndianaBahn said:


> It is the software update that I am most concerned about. Adjusting shift-points and changing fuel mix to compensate for something I don't understand makes me a bit suspicious. Could this be a design flaw or is it a component failure? Component failure can easily be overcome with replacement parts.


Looking at the EGR valve pics in other threads, they're pretty carbonned up. I wouldn't put it beyond the realm of possibilities that they decided to change the operational parameters of the EGR and other components (possibly even keeping revs high in lower gears) to help prevent this. Remember, one main difference between the US and EU M57 engine is "positive control" of the EGR, swirl flaps, and other emission-related control valves.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Just got to the shop for egr and a/c replacement ,will see what the SA has to say to me in the next few minutes

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Bimmer App


----------



## axg1040 (Mar 22, 2008)

Just picked up a pre-owned 2011 335d with 10500 miles on about a week ago. After having it a week the SES light came on this past Sat. While at work this AM I grabbed our OBD scanner to see what the code was. It pulled the P20EE code. Looks like the new recall should take care of this. I have a service appt set for next Monday so hopefully this all gets resolved. I may call the dealer today to just make sure they have the parts in stock. Love this car...regardless of the SES light and recall. 
Had a 2010 Jetta TDI prior to this and VW spent the better part of 2 years trying to fix issues on the TDIs prior to the 2010 model year. They threw all kinds or parts at the problems with the TDI emissions and SES lights. By the time I bought my TDI all they did was a software update and we never had a problem in the 3 years we had it.


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

After the major recall, my mpg has dropped by almost +7-12 mpg, driving under similar condtions, proper tire pressures, also putting the same diesel fuel at the same gas station.
The most I got was like 25-28mpg on highway and like 19-22mpg in the city.
I am quite shocked. The car is back at the dealer and they said they will re-program. I will post my results.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Something I have noticed is seems like regens are happening a lot more often. My mileage did drop some but only been one tank since done so hard to judge considering summer time driving conditions are not consistent for me.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Here is a snapshot showing my mpg for the last handful of fillups. The 26.x being the tank when the recall was done. Those 3x.x ones prior to the recall are out of the norm for me. I am usually in the 29.x range as shown by the average at the bottom.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

@ Snipe, Im lucky to get 21-24 mpg city since 90% of my driving in the metro area of Puerto Rico, but low and behold whenever I go traveling out of the metro to the rest of the island I can get anywhere from 36-40 mpg Hwy. BTW, where did you get that program on your phn, is it avail thru Android download or what?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Not sure if an Android version exists. I saw a nice Android one by someone else. if I find a link to it then I will shoot it over to you.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks,btw I was given a rental(Nissan Versa) and car supposedly will be ready and reflashed by BMW tomorrow

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Bimmer App


----------



## railroader (Apr 12, 2010)

My quick report, (after the recall) is no unusual surprises. Minimum was done; the EGR, O-ring, seal, re-program, and wiper blade replace. They kept my car two full days due to a heavy work load; which was OK since they gave me a brand new 328i "luxury" level loaner.

I was glad to get the new 4 cyl turbo and had the "time" to really get the feel for the new machine. My impressions were similiar to Janos in his post above; a "light" feeling car with an amazingly fluid and supple suspension. More for "comfort" than my sport-suspended 335d, but still a refined ride for the new iteration of the "Three Series." The new electrical steering is light- well, too light for my taste. The "heads up" display is helpful, but not something I really need... New 4 cyl turbo feels strong, but of course revs slightly higher than the M57, for given road speeds.

On return of my own car, initial impressions are shift points seem slightly higher from 1 to 2 and 2 to 3, etc. MPG not appreciably less, but still on first load of fuel. Lost the radio station pre-sets which always happens on re-program/reflash; one oddity is that while I lost my "favorites" in song settings, all 22 songs still appear in the "manage favorites" list. No complaints; the car runs strong, fast and I still like it better than the 2012 'luxury' 328i. Yes, they did ask me if I wanted to "trade in the 335d," saying "we have a lot of ppl who want that car!" Yeah, like _me!_


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

I also have an early 2011 and both before and after the recall the car can still break 40 on the hwy.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Was your DME program upgraded?


----------



## grapes87 (Feb 22, 2011)

2010 d here. Had computer reprogrammed in late 2010 or early 2011 - not sure why. Either way, city mpg went down but highway mpg did not change. Still get 36-40, depending on driving.


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

KeithS said:


> Was your DME program upgraded?


Yes.

A variable that could be at play, which is difficult to quantify without expensive tests, is that your local fuel distributors have been getting lower BTU base stock for their diesel product. The BTU content of diesel can vary quite a bit. One example below showing large variations.

http://hypertextbook.com/facts/2006/TatyanaNektalova.shtml

If you use that ecomodder calculator and vary the BTU content of diesel (for example use the "standard" vs "winter") you can see how just that single variable can have a significant impact to mpg's.


----------



## RPsX5d (Nov 2, 2010)

TDIwyse said:


> Yes.
> 
> . . .
> 
> If you use that ecomodder calculator and vary the BTU content of diesel (for example use the "standard" vs "winter") you can see how just that single variable can have a significant impact to mpg's.


Yes there is a BTU drop when refineries lighten up their diesel base stock during winter months. That said, for a premium brand diesel (Chevron, Shell, etc), it is unlikely the BTUs will shift significantly intra-summer or intra-winter months. Why - my understanding - these pumps are supplied from large refineries, and these refineries do not change their crude slate very often.

In other words BTU variance in a Shell or Chevron diesel would be less than those found at say *Rotten Robie*.

Again, I don't know this for sure - but Rotten Robie is more likely to source their diesel from different refineries versus say a Shell or Chevron.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

They might still come from the same refinery and just handle things via different additives done at the depot to get the fuel quality to where they want it for their branding.

I still want to run more tanks through my car but my log book goes back for more than one summer and I did not consistently get 26.x in any of those like I got since the recall. It does not bug me that I am getting what I am getting though, just offering the numbers for some data.


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

RPsX5d said:


> In other words BTU variance in a Shell or Chevron diesel would be less than those found at say *Rotten Robie*.
> 
> Again, I don't know this for sure - but Rotten Robie is more likely to source their diesel from different refineries versus say a Shell or Chevron.


Here's some reasons why this may not be true.

http://www.pipeline101.com/overview/products-pl.html

http://www.competitiondiesel.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16022

It's unlikely there is much of a choice at the local distribution center on being picky about the base stock diesel.

Now, there may be differences in the additive packages used between the brands, but the base diesel from the distribution center should be pretty much the same. Similar with gasoline.

http://www.smartmoney.com/spend/rip-offs/what-gas-stations-wont-tell-you-19750/

And the base diesel coming from refineries change significantly based on market conditions and which combination of refined products will generate the best value for the refinery owner.

http://www.fuelmanagementservice.com/pdf/Diesel_Fuel_Basics.pdf

http://www.chevronwithtechron.com/products/documents/Diesel_Fuel_Tech_Review.pdf

Note there is no spec for BTU content, but it's the single biggest factor in fuel efficiency (page 4 of the chevron pdf). Note all the variable ways/combinations the diesel can be formulated to meet specs, some of which result in more/less BTU's.


----------



## Arch_Angel35 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have 2 full summers in this car. Also my buddy and I frequent the same gas station on a regular basis, yet he was still getting 5-7 mpgs more prior to the recall. My car's fuel economy hasnt changed by more than .5 to 1 mpg throughout the year. The weird thing is my friend's car is now getting the same fuel economy as mine.

It makes me think the programming has a lot to do with the change in fuel economy.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Arch_Angel35 said:


> I have 2 full summers in this car. Also my buddy and I frequent the same gas station on a regular basis, yet he was still getting 5-7 mpgs more prior to the recall. My car's fuel economy hasnt changed by more than .5 to 1 mpg throughout the year. The weird thing is my friend's car is now getting the same fuel economy as mine.
> 
> It makes me think the programming has a lot to do with the change in fuel economy.


Makes perfect sense but still annoying to those of us who have enjoyed years of higher mileage. I used to routinely get mine to hover on 50mpg on the instant gauge(sure not the most trusting source) but I can any more, more like around 40 now. When I first got this car I was annoyed that my old Mercedes was better on fuel. Now, if my current rates hold true, the Mercedes is a ton better.


----------



## RPsX5d (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks TDIwyse for taking the time to post *this detailed response*. For most part I agree with the info you attached.

Always difficult to explain something like this in a post and at the same time keep it brief. Also many readers may not care to get into such details. So here are a few comments, in no particular order.

Fuel stations like Shell, Chevron, etc fall into two types - company owned and company operated (COCO) and retailer owned and company operated (RORO, think franchisee)
Both RORO and COCO are required to sell their branded fuel - i.e. Chevron RORO cannot sell Shell gas. Yes fuel companies do conduct random checks. Places like Costco, Safeway and Walmart can purchase their fuel from anywhere, cost almost always drive these purchase decisions.
Independently owned RORO's and no-brand stations really keep a close eye on the fuel cost/margin they can generate
COCOs on the other hand are more sensitive to their brand - cashier's uniform is clean, coffee tastes good, etc etc along with very good housekeeping when it comes fuel storage and delivery. COCOs are less sensitive to the margins they generate . . . as I understand it, ROROs are far more profitable than COCOs.
Talking to folks I found a COCO near where I live - 95% of my purchases are from this fuel station for the past 12+ years. When we drive long distance I always look for a fuel station with lots of pumps, lots of traffic and are very well maintained. Inventory turns is key . . . I will never fuel from a station in the middle of Death Valley that sees about ten cars a day!
My comment regarding brand name refineries - for example, the Richmond refinery in the Bay Area might be receiving its crude from say Alaska or Venezuela. My point, it is very unlikely they will all of a sudden start getting their crude from Saudi Arabia or Africa. Similarly an indy fuel station owner is more likely than a COCO to switch their supplier for cost reasons. For a COCO that switch has to be authorized by someone at the oil company and even if that change results in a higher margin, the station manager still earns the same paycheck. This is why I prefer to use a COCO. I agree, generally speaking, all fuel in a given region come from the same refinery/terminal.
Fuel additives - for most part these additives are not going to make a huge difference in mpg. MPG is most impacted by the base fuel. Additives' effects are more pronounced around detergency, foaming, lubricity, cold weather performance, cetane, etc etc. Yes cetane has a mpg effect . . . but if the indy fuel meets the minimum required by CARB (or other regulatory bodies), the impact of increased cetane would be minimal.
All fuels - COCO, RORO and indies - have to meet the minimum required standards. Autos generally design to this minimum fuel requirements.
Now to the central issue of why mpg is dropping after completing this recall - no, I do not believe BMW did this intentionally, so their next generation 4 cylinders will look really good. Yes, as part of this recall they must have uploaded a new fuel injection profile . . . most likely BMW engineers were faced with some less than acceptable EGR/other related equipment performance. Changing the fuel consumption profile slightly must have been the most cost effective solution for cars already on the road.

Post recall, my mpg dropped about 10%. I plan to chat with the tech during my next visit, doubt he will be able to anything, but if I learn something new I will post the new info here.


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

RPsX5d said:


> Post recall, my mpg dropped about 10%.


RPsX5d, well thought out response.

As a note, back on page 9&10 of this thread I posted observations post recall/reprogramming. Initially the onboard predicted mpg's were at least 10% lower than before recall. And I also had the largest difference between hand calculated vs predicted mpg's on my spreadsheet (with predicted being significantly below actual, whereas normally the predicted tends to be just a tad higher). However, for my vehicle the adaptations soon brought hand calc vs predicted mpg's back in line, with essentially the same mpg's as before recall.

Another potential variable is that vehicle owners driving patterns post recal are different enough to affect the adaptations (which according to the linked documents back on page 10 are quite complex and affect many injection/transmission parameters) than compared to when initially breaking in their vehicles? But I'm not familiar enough with all the short term/long term tradeoffs in those adaptation algorithms to know with any certainty.

Peace


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

TDIwyse said:


> Another potential variable is that vehicle owners driving patterns post recal are different enough to affect the adaptations (which according to the linked documents back on page 10 are quite complex and affect many injection/transmission parameters) than compared to when initially breaking in their vehicles? But I'm not familiar enough with all the short term/long term tradeoffs in those adaptation algorithms to know with any certainty.


This of course is a decent sized variable if people actually purposely drive differently for break in periods. In the almost three years I have owned my car it has seen now two reprogrammings and had to go through the adaptation twice now. The first time there was a slight drop in mpg for the first tank or two which is why I have not been super worried about this second time. I will say though that without even going back and looking that I am pretty certain my average mpg per tank did not drop 3.x mpg with the first adaptation. My car has for the most part been very consistent with mpg since day one, spikes in my logs almost always are around either adnormal extended highway driving or adnormal amounts of vehicle idle time.


----------



## 831Doug (Dec 20, 2011)

Just got back from a road trip and the freeway MPG seems to have recovered after the recall. I got 38.9 MPG from Santa Cruz to Sacramento. The overall MPG from Santa Cruz (sea level) to Lake Tahoe (6,250 feet) was 36.1. Not bad. The city mileage still seems to have taken a 2 MPG hit.


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

wow, my mpg has dropped by like 4-5 mpg since the major update.
I am taking the car from San antonio to Houston today, will make aure tires are
at the right pressures and report what mpg, I will get.
Mine is a 2009 335d with 30K miles.
So, which mpg has dropped since the major update, we should start a poll
is it city or hwy or both?
I used to get like 36-37mpg on hwy, and like 28-29mpg in city.
Now I get like 24-25mpg in city and like 32 mpg on hwy (driving like 15-20 miles).
so, today will be a good test. I use either Chevron or Shell diesel.


----------



## dThree35 (Mar 23, 2012)

My d has a July 2011 build date and has never gotten the fuel numbers some of you guys are getting.

Under good conditions (meaning weather, wind, traffic, driver state of mind) I get 33 mpg highway maybe 34. My city driving is brutal, so I get about 20 mpg. And I'm happy with these numbers btw, given the level of performance.


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

I got about 32 mpg hwy but before the software update i used to get
35-36 mpg. Oh well.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

dThree35 said:


> My d has a July 2011 build date and has never gotten the fuel numbers some of you guys are getting.
> 
> Under good conditions (meaning weather, wind, traffic, driver state of mind) I get 33 mpg highway maybe 34. My city driving is brutal, so I get about 20 mpg. And I'm happy with these numbers btw, given the level of performance.


This is about the same as mine (I get closer to 23 city) and I have an October 2010 build. I think my car has the most recent software anyway....I am due for the recall, but have been putting it off since I am busy. Nothing is wrong with my ride so I am in no hurry to take it in.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

bballfreak said:


> I got about 32 mpg hwy but before the software update i used to get
> 35-36 mpg. Oh well.


I cannot say just "Oh Well." We all paid a premium for a car that is to get world class fuel economy. By taking MPG away, the d may end up with a higher long term total cost of ownership than a 335i. The car has proven it's ability to deliver over 40 MPG. I need a good explanation from BMW why they are preventing it from doing so now.


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

Dropped the car off on Fri. Still needs to have programming done. Should be done on Mon. Hoping the MPG doesn't drop.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

KeithS said:


> I cannot say just "Oh Well." We all paid a premium for a car that is to get world class fuel economy. By taking MPG away, the d may end up with a higher long term total cost of ownership than a 335i. The car has proven it's ability to deliver over 40 MPG. I need a good explanation from BMW why they are preventing it from doing so now.


So you are mad because it is now providing what it was advertised and our government rated it at and want an explanation why it had been providing better or you want them to make it provide what it used to do and should not been doing anyway? Have you tried going to the dealer and demanding for the old programming? The recall was voluntary after all, so why could they not reverse it? Guess I fail to see the argument here of the car is providing what it is rated at. Also wonder why no one got worried when it was providing better than it have.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Snipe656 said:


> So you are mad because it is now providing what it was advertised and our government rated it at and want an explanation why it had been providing better or you want them to make it provide what it used to do and should not been doing anyway? Have you tried going to the dealer and demanding for the old programming? The recall was voluntary after all, so why could they not reverse it? Guess I fail to see the argument here of the car is providing what it is rated at. Also wonder why no one got worried when it was providing better than it have.


The US government discriminates against diesels with its rating system if not with every other step it takes, so the idea that diesel owners would get what the EPA numbers say they should get is a novelty. Most owners of VW and Mercedes diesels have consistently reported this over the past 10 plus years. Even before the EPA did a wholesale lowering of their overall numbers, their estimates where a bit low for diesels and high for gassers. Documented real world comparison tests of a VW TDI Jetta beating a Prius in fuel economy on long distance runs (latest is here: http://www.popularmechanics.com/cars/reviews/diesel/4284188), as well as the well known repeated tests of a 520d showing better or equivalent economy to a Prius (latest: http://www.autospies.com/news/2011-Bmw-520d-shows-better-fuel-economy-than-a-Toyota-Prius-56291/) should give pause.

So the 335d should do better than EPA numbers except perhaps if we all have heavy right feet. This can also be possible if there is too much throttle "tip-in" programmed into our cars, a common trick used to make cars feel more powerful than they are in my experience. It may very well be programming or emissions.

PL


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Snipe656 said:


> So you are mad because it is now providing what it was advertised and our government rated ....


Snipe, you are not getting the rated MPG. I almost always get better than rated in any car becasue I typcially drive very conservately.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

KeithS said:


> Snipe, you are not getting the rated MPG. I almost always get better than rated in any car becasue I typcially drive very conservately.


I thought you said you can't sue over it because you are getting what it is rated at. As far as me, I never have gotten what it is rated at and always got below the rating but unlike you I never have cared enough to demand reasons from BMW.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

whats all the fuss Im lucky if i can get 23 mpg City here in Puerto Rico and i live in the Metro area, I only good mpg whenever I go to the rest of the Island on weekends.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

bballfreak said:


> I got about 32 mpg hwy but before the software update i used to get
> 35-36 mpg. Oh well.


My mileage has dropped as well. Before the software update I could not get below 20mpg city no matter how hard I tried and my last few tanks I avg'd 18 to 19 mpg's. :tsk: I dropped the car off this morning for the "belt squeal" issue and mentioned this to the SA, so we'll shall see. I think they screwed something up with this update IMO.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

July 2011 build. Had my car in for it's annual oil change today. They checked the key and did not do any recall work. I wonder if I have different programming than earlier builds?


----------



## tonyspumoni (May 23, 2010)

*total mileage update, including post-emissions fix*



cssnms said:


> My mileage has dropped as well. Before the software update I could not get below 20mpg city no matter how hard I tried and my last few tanks I avg'd 18 to 19 mpg's. :tsk: I dropped the car off this morning for the "belt squeal" issue and mentioned this to the SA, so we'll shall see. I think they screwed something up with this update IMO.


I keep a mileage log of fuel consumed and actual miles traveled. Here are the actual metrics:

16636 miles, 585.697 gallons, average MPG 28.5 +/- 2.599
8626 miles with JDB, 308.262 gallons, average MPG 28.3 +/- 2.914
5607 miles minus JBD, 204.650 gallons, average MPG 27.4 +/- 1.307
4374 miles post emissions fix, 159.616 gallons, average MPG 27.4 +/- 0.953

The first 24,000 miles, including JBD, included several extended road trips with tanks having average MPG of >40.0, including one of nearly 42 MPG, which probably explains both the higher averages and the higher standard deviation figures. Thus for my D, my mileage has been remarkably consistent, with our without JBD, and pre and post-emissions glitch.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

I had a long roadtrip for a vacation to Colorado and back. Total miles driven was 2601 with an average mpg of ~36.5 by using 71 gallons of diesel. The trip there was a lower mileage (around 33.5 mpg) as I was going about 80 and the A/C was running continuous due to Texas heat. After we got to Salida, CO we drove around over several mountain passes and going to different hiking trails and the average mpg doing this was around 36. The D climbed the hell out of the mountain passes. It got good mileage in the process was the surprize. I had a few jaunts up to 120-125 too but not on the twisties up high on the passes. On the way back driving around 77 to 78 using cruise control, I got about 37.5 mpg with the A/C running. 

I think on the long trip that my car learned how I drive again after the new valve and reprogram. I had observed a decreased mileage on hwy but actually an increase in city driving. I still am a little baffled why the front leg of the tip was lower unless the D was still learning. Each leg of the trip was about 1000 miles.

Before reprogram, my car would get about 38 mpg if going 75 (with cruise on) and operating A/C. If I go 65 with cruise and no A/C, I can still get 41 mpg.

On more thought is the the car was loaded pretty well with all of our luggage and hiking/climbing gear during the going there and coming home legs. I figure about 250 lbs total payload not including 2 tall adults. The extra payload (except the 31 lb spare tire) was not in the car during our driving around in CO.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

I also complained about the mpg decrease since having the emissions recall performed (egr replacement and repgoram) to my dealer this week while the car was in the shop. My SA who was very sympathetic stated the tech checkd everything and it appeared to be operating within in spec, but that they will document the problem and that perhaps BMW will investigate if they receive enough complaints - so for everyone else if you are seeing similar results since having the EGR work performed COMPLAIN. It sucks that I am now getting high teens city MPG! My SA said it is likely due to the reprogram and possibly some glitch which is causing the unexpected mpg decline - although he was just guessing.


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

I also complained witb my dealer, and SA is a friend of mine. He has received complaints of decrease in mpg with this software update.
He asked me to bring the car back as my hwy mpg dropped by 4-5 mpg when driving from San Antonio to Houston and back.
I used to get like 35-37mpg driving under similar conditions.
My city mpg also has dropped 4-5 mpg.
The highest shop foreman got was 32mpg on hwy, 
SA asked me to bring the car back and see what they can do.
I must hit small pothole and my headlights got out of alignment- weird, but the dealer tried adjusting but cannot seem to,
so they want to look at it again. They need to go out further by like 5-8 feet and the beam pattern is messed up also.
will report what the findings are for mpg. I also left a message to BMW Corporate and they have not returned my phone call.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

bballfreak said:


> The highest shop foreman got was 32mpg on hwy,
> SA asked me to bring the car back and see what they can do.
> 
> I also left a message to BMW Corporate and they have not returned my phone call.


No need to have the dealer waste their time, there is nothing they can do. The fix, IMHO, is changing the mapping in the DME software which needs to be done by corporate. First we need to get them to acknoledge that there is an issue (that it's broke). Only then will they look into creating a software update.

Althought BMW does not return calls for messages left. If they get enough of them, maybe that will 'encourage them' to acknowledge the issue.

Of course higher fuel consumption = higher DEF consumption. I got the 999 miles to no start warning with 2100 miles to go till the next service. Added 1/2 gallon (bottle from VW $10.50) and that should hopefully just make it.


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

KeithS said:


> I cannot say just "Oh Well." We all paid a premium for a car that is to get world class fuel economy. By taking MPG away, the d may end up with a higher long term total cost of ownership than a 335i. The car has proven it's ability to deliver over 40 MPG. I need a good explanation from BMW why they are preventing it from doing so now.


It's speculation, but my guess is the recall/reprogramming ties to either (or both) the California emissions investigation that several board members were contacted about earlier this year and the carbon buildup that several others reported earlier this year. Either way, BMW ain't gonna say anything about it. If anyone has any proof one way or the other I'm open to revising or withdrawing my hypothesis. My mileage has dropped about 3 MPG since 2010 (same route driven to and from work every day). The revised mapping lowers mileage but improves emissions and/or eliminates carbon buildup.


----------



## 5SeriesNatsFan (Mar 8, 2010)

After the emissions fix I took a long road trip and got 39+ mpg, which was about the same highway mileage as I got before the emissions fix. My city mileage seems to be better after than before the emissions fix.


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

My mileage has dropped by 4-5 mpg both city and hwy after
the last recall.
I am upset as i bought this car which had great fuel economy
And performance.
I think bmw will have a class action lawsuit aa bmw corporate 
Has not returned my phone calls.
Dealer is aware of the complaints and does not know
What to do.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

If I actually drive the car like I used to drive my 2005 E320 CDI, which had low rolling resistance non-low profile tires, one instead of two turbo's, a whole lot less power (but was plenty fast anyway) and perhaps less emissions restricting equipment, I get about the same mpg's but with a slightly less aerodynamic car (the 335d) albeit lighter one.

To get better fuel economy, the Mercedes was much more aerodynamic (CD of .26), had lighter body parts (more aluminum - something more like the F30) low rolling resistance tires, and a luxury suspension.

I drive the 335d like a sports car and get worse economy when I do.

Took it to the dealer and got it tested specifically for mpg's: they did have a procedure for this. Will need to get the report to post, but in effect, they got their mpg's to be "within stated EPA parameters" or something like that. It appears that my heavy foot, which is what the BMW may lend itself to, contributes more of the poor mpg's than anything else. 

The only thing else that may contribute with the recall would be the transmission programming. It may be back to square one needing to re-learn the shift pattern for one's specific driving. This may account for some of the loss of mpg's perhaps.

PL


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

My mpg's have never been worse than they are now after the recall! When I first purchased my car and the dme had not learned my driving style I was still getting in the low 20's city. Now I am in the high teens!!! This sucks the BIG one and I am PISSED about it. Not to mention think about what it will do to the resale value - I mean what the **** is the point of buying a diesel over the gasoline 335 if the mileage is the same?! The answer sure is not "for the exhaust soundm"


----------



## xi2d (Oct 25, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> I see an equal amount of Volts and diesel 3s. Someone here told me more Volts are showing up on the roads due to GM doing some great leases on them now.


CRAZY leases on Volts '13 and '12 (if there are any still available) as some dealers want to be #1 Volt dealer in the country...I got the recall on the X5d but not the 335d; no decrease in mpg's noted.


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

I agree that I bought the 335d for fuel efficiency and performance. Now my mpg has dropped 4-5 mpg for both city and hwy.
Someone had posted a tel# at BMW Corporate and I lost that tel #, but I did leave a message and they have
not returned my phone call. I think BMW needs to resolve this problem or else there may be a class action lawsuit.


----------



## mt3ch (May 4, 2003)

bballfreak said:


> I agree that I bought the 335d for fuel efficiency and performance. Now my mpg has dropped 4-5 mpg for both city and hwy.
> Someone had posted a tel# at BMW Corporate and I lost that tel #, but I did leave a message and they have
> not returned my phone call. I think BMW needs to resolve this problem or else there may be a class action lawsuit.


I cant comment on the mpg issue yet, but has anyone had to return to the dealer for an additional update to the recall??? I had the recall performed 2 months ago and I recently brought the car in for service and they performed an amendment of sorts to the previous recall.:dunno:


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

mt3ch said:


> I cant comment on the mpg issue yet, but has anyone had to return to the dealer for an additional update to the recall??? I had the recall performed 2 months ago and I recently brought the car in for service and they performed an amendment of sorts to the previous recall.:dunno:


Interesting. Does the Service Receipt indicate anything specific?


----------



## mt3ch (May 4, 2003)

KeithS said:


> Interesting. Does the Service Receipt indicate anything specific?


Yes. I took it with me so Ill grab it from my other car later and update the thread.


----------



## Donjhen (May 31, 2004)

I had the recall work performed. A few weeks later I made three trips from Palm Springs to Santa Barbara within 3 weeks of each other - identical traffic conditions, weather, and speeds. I filled up at the same station for each trip.

Trip 1 - 38.5!! I was delighted! Even posted a Facebook picture to share
Trip 2 - 36.0 A bit disappointed. I had added Cetane booster thinking it would enhance
Trip 3 - 34.5 Confused. Don't know why the drop


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes, i dropped of my 335d 3 days back. 
They told me that BMW has released a new update
Again. I also took the bottom shroud
Off and saw some oil leak which they have
To fix. They also cannot seem to adjust my
Headlights, so they may replace them.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

I drop off my vehicle a few days ago for DEF fill-up & my SA advises me about the new recall on 335d. I am pleasantly surprise that he is on top of campaign bulletin for oil burners.

I am enclosing both recall invoices below so that you can see for yourself what are being replaced.

*#1. May 18th, 2012 - EGR Valve (Bulletin 11 04 12) ; &

#2. August 17th, 2012 - SCR Mixer (Bulletin 18 06 12)*


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

bayoucity said:


> I drop off my vehicle a few days ago for DEF fill-up & my SA advises me about the new recall on 335d. I am pleasantly surprise that he is on top of campaign bulletin for oil burners.
> 
> I am enclosing both recall invoices below so that you can see for yourself what are being replaced.
> 
> ...


Strange since as I recall the mixer was replaced on my car as part of a much older recall date than your date.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Snipe, tried to send you a PM but says your box is full.

Whatz up with that?:dunno:


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

which mailbox is full?
Time warner was down for the whole day today
as they had a major outage and just got
restored a 10 minutes back after 8 hours of
no internet.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Snipe, tried to send you a PM but says your box is full.
> 
> Whatz up with that?:dunno:


I'm popular. But luckily it is raining here in Disneywprld right now, so I cleared out some messages.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> Strange since as I recall the mixer was replaced on my car as part of a much older recall date than your date.


:dunno: Maybe you have different bulletin #?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Maybe I do. Not sure if I even still have the paperwork.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

ANOITHER recall or update? which is which I just had my EGR BS done and got RENNtechs latest UPGRADE flash


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

Any feedback on mpg improvement after the latest update?
My car is still at the dealer since the last 4 days and
hopefully the car will be done this week.
It is a good idea every once in a while to take the engine
shroud off and see if there are leaks.
I found oil leak and dripping on the shroud but was not
dripping on the floor.
So, told the dealer and fix it while it is still under warranty.
My warranty expires in August 2013, so does it make sense
to get the extended warranty??? with all these issues???


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Ive lost maybe 1-2 mpg on the city so Im getting 20-21 mpg in it


----------



## Arch_Angel35 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm starting to suspect the loss of fuel economy may be more with city driving than highway. This may explain why those of us with a larger percentage of city see a greater loss in average fuel economy.


----------



## 831Doug (Dec 20, 2011)

I drove from Santa Cruz to Union City and back today and the onboard computer indicated 39.5 MPG (100% freeway with little traffic). Hard to put a number on it, but the city MPG has definitely dropped off.


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

Absolutely no difference post-recall.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

mt3ch said:


> Yes. I took it with me so Ill grab it from my other car later and update the thread.


Update?


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Recall performed (EGR, Mixer). Will be road tripping this week and I'll let you guys know if my MPG's have been affected.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> Recall performed (EGR, Mixer). Will be road tripping this week and I'll let you guys know if my MPG's have been affected.


Also let me know if your car feels like it pulls harder throughout the RPM band under full throttle acceleration.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

cssnms said:


> Also let me know if your car feels like it pulls harder throughout the RPM band under full throttle acceleration.


Mine does feel like it pulls harder across the band post recall. But I was thinking it was pulling softer across the band prior to taking it in. I did have an SES light but it was in regards to the DEF system so not sure if that possibly was the cause in butt dyno results.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Sticking this thread for now, seems to still have a lot of good information.


----------



## sirbikes (Aug 17, 2012)

I just had the SCR Mixer recall done when I took my X5d in for its scheduled service. Now I seem to be getting 2mpg less. I noticed it right away and this was before I knew about this discussion. In fact, it was because I observed a decrease that I searched and found this thread. Now it is still too early to tell but I track my mileage and will be able to run a test for statistical significance, which I'll report back with, probably in a couple of months. But right now I am very concerned.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks Chris


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I think it has been enough time and fill ups since I had my car done. The fuel economy has not picked back up. I am consistently in the 27.x instead of the 29.x ranges that I normally am in these times of the year.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Damn egr!!!


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

sirbikes said:


> I just had the SCR Mixer recall done when I took my X5d in for its scheduled service. Now I seem to be getting 2mpg less. I noticed it right away and this was before I knew about this discussion. In fact, it was because I observed a decrease that I searched and found this thread. Now it is still too early to tell but I track my mileage and will be able to run a test for statistical significance, which I'll report back with, probably in a couple of months. But right now I am very concerned.


Can't see how the SCR mixer would have any impact on MPG, it's way downstream of the engine. Now if they updated the DME, that's a different story.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Frankly I believe its the NEW settings the gave us in or reflash, I have the RENNtech flash and when the EGR went for me, I lost part of my RENNtech flash I had clocked 300 whp and when I did the dyno I clocked soemwhat 265 whp, I lost 35 ponies, anyway if eel Im still getting the same amount og mpg as I did before 20-23 mpg city depending on my need for speed!!!


----------



## sirbikes (Aug 17, 2012)

They did a reprogram on mine also. 

If you want to check for statistical significance, have about 12 to 20 or more mpg readings (preferably hand-calculated at fill-ups) before and after. Then run a two sample t-test on the data to test if the two averages are significantly different. You can also check to see if the standard deviations have changed significantly by doing an F-test. 

You can use Excel or Minitab. If you give me your data I can run the tests for you.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

All of my fillups are "hand calculated", I track all of them in an application and have a running log since the day I bought the car. It definitely has gone down roughly 2mpg since the recall.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Mines is hand calculated also.


----------



## tol4o (Jul 25, 2010)

For our X5 the mileage didn't change after the first part of the recall - the EGR valve replacement
After the second part of the recall - SRC mixer, it seems like the mileage dropped with 2 mpg city driving
I'll confirm if that's true after few fill-ups


----------



## sirbikes (Aug 17, 2012)

Here are some scenarios on how much more it will cost you assuming the drop is real and you drive the car for 10 years. Other assumptions noted. I estimate it will cost me an additional $2 to $3k. So I figure that's what BMW would owe me to make me indifferent to the mpg drop. I am ignoring the time value of money for now and inflation. 

Before I bought my car (I bought a used 2011 X5d) I drove it and others and noted the mileage I was getting (23 - 23.5 mpg). It was a big deciding factor in choosing this vehicle over others. I got even better than that after I bought it. Now I am getting 21. Two months after I bought it. 

These are two-way data tables in Excel -- fairly easy to create.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Is there a new ECU flash? I believe ECU flash is same as software update. 
I went in for recall in late july and they did 2 recalls: EGR and DEF mixer with Software update. Is there new update after that.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Is there a new ECU flash? I believe ECU flash is same as software update. 
I went in for recall in late july and they did 2 recalls: EGR and DEF mixer with Software update. Is there new update after that.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

bimmerdiesel said:


> Is there a new ECU flash? I believe ECU flash is same as software update.
> I went in for recall in late july and they did 2 recalls: EGR and DEF mixer with Software update. Is there new update after that.


What a coincidence ? My car is currently in shop for oil change & my SA just gotten off the phone with me about latest software update for 335d. This update will take 5 hours which mean I'll be picking it up tomorrow. I'll post campaign# once I have my final invoice.


----------



## tol4o (Jul 25, 2010)

After few tanks I can confirm 2-3 mpg drop after the SRC mixer recall
The X5 also feels more sluggish than before
I think BMW owes us an explanation. One of the reason we got the diesel is the fuel economy which is almost gone now

I am wondering what will be the mpg if you theoretically do a straight pipe without all these complicated emission components


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

bimmerdiesel said:


> Is there a new ECU flash? I believe ECU flash is same as software update.
> I went in for recall in late july and they did 2 recalls: EGR and DEF mixer with Software update. Is there new update after that.





bayoucity said:


> What a coincidence ? My car is currently in shop for oil change & my SA just gotten off the phone with me about latest software update for 335d. This update will take 5 hours which mean I'll be picking it up tomorrow. I'll post campaign# once I have my final invoice.


Here it is ! The latest software upgrade.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

bayoucity said:


> Here it is ! The latest software upgrade.


Wonder if it will "fix" the added fuel consumption a lot of us have noted since the last software change.


----------



## tol4o (Jul 25, 2010)

bayoucity said:


> Here it is ! The latest software upgrade.


What is the date of this software version? Our X5 was in for service in the beginning of September


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

any idea what is this update about. I read in another forum that when you drive to red line there is a chance for SES. Not sure how true it is. Unless they did something about mpg I dont intend to get this update till my next oil change.


----------

